# Rafiki 37 owners out there?



## MikeOReilly

We are seriously considering purchasing a Rafiki 37 (similar to a Tayana 37). I've searched the forums and the Web in general and only found passing references here and there to the boat. There used to be a owners group, but it now appears to be dead.

Any current or past owners here? Any knowledgeable comments would be greatly appreciated. I'm particularly interested in:

- Her general sailing characteristics. Will she move in light airs? How high does she point? How easy does she balance? 

- Any thoughts on iron tanks. They currently look good, but...

- Storage capacity. There appears to be plenty of tankage volume and lots of easy storage, but what about bulk storage for those long isolated journeys? Extra sails? Inflatable kayaks? 200 cans of peas? 

Finally, I've seen reference to cored hulls, particularly with the Rafiki 35. Does anyone know if the 37 is a cored hull? I'd be surprised given its age (mid-late 70s) and its displacement (13+tons).

Thanks


----------



## roundelay

*Rafiki 37*

I am the Owner of Rafiki 37 Hull #1

We have circumnavagated with this boat.There were 55 made and most are on the west coast. They have more storage than 90% of 37 foot boats and have features that are comparable to most 40 footers. They are cored. They do not sail to windward very well, same as most gentlemen. However, they are a very strong and capable cruising boat. The age of these boats means that most have had at least one or two majoor re-fits. The boat you are looking at shoild have newer engine, new wiring, new stainless tanks, new wiring and all new mast, sails and rigging. If not expect to replace soon. They sail best with a monitor windvane. They have weather helm, and to reduce this you must shorten the main boom, increase mast height 5 feet, and add a bow spirit. They will average 100 miles per day in the trades, our daily best was 155 miles.


----------



## MikeOReilly

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply Roundelay. We are now in the final stages of purchasing the boat. The one we are looking at is called Pachina Mia, with HIN: GME370140177, which I interpret at hull# 14. There is an newer engine, and standing rigging, and some wiring (although original panel). I believe the mast and boom are original, but not sure, and there is no bowsprit. There is a stainless water tank, but the diesel are still iron. They have been recently examined and found to be in good shape (whatever that means). It does have an Aries windvane.

I'd love to connect with you and other Rafiki owners. Is there a users group or any sort of online community?


----------



## AliciaLavigne

Hi I am the owner of hull #16. I have owned her now for 17 years and have sailed her once and a half around the world. We are currently in New Zealand do a refit. Stripping off my beloved teak deaks now. It is very depressing. But I can answer some of your questions. Hull #1 was very accurate. I just haulout our and we wieghed roughly 14.5 tons 70%loaded. I averaged 138miles per day on a 38 day passage from NZ to Chile. She is a great boat, comfortable, and runs down wind very well. we use a monitor.


----------



## MikeOReilly

That's funny AliciaLavigne... I just saw your posting on the teak deck repair and immediately sent you a personal message. Very excited to find another Rafiki-37 owner. Thanks for the message.

We did buy Pachina Mia, and are very happy with her. She's a wonderful sea boat; very comfortable and perfect for the two of us. And I agree, she loves a down-wind sail. 

Sounds like you're living the life we're working to get to. Are you living on board year round? Love to hear more about your travels, and any other Rafiki tips.


----------



## Davenus

Just bought a 1977 Rafiki 37. Hull number 20. It was love at first sail. Perfect boat for our water in Hawaii. I would certainly love to hear from other Rafiki owners. Any other owners in Hawaii?


----------



## MikeOReilly

Davenus said:


> Just bought a 1977 Rafiki 37. Hull number 20. It was love at first sail. Perfect boat for our water in Hawaii. I would certainly love to hear from other Rafiki owners. Any other owners in Hawaii?


Congrats Davenus, as you already know, Rafiki-37s are wonderful boats. Unfortunately I'm no where near you, but there does seem to be more owners in the Pacific basin.


----------



## Rick Falconer

Hi, My name is Rick and my wife and I just recently purchased a Rafiki 37 I believe is hull # 31 and would like to chat or meet some fellow Rafiki owners.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Rick Falconer said:


> Hi, My name is Rick and my wife and I just recently purchased a Rafiki 37 I believe is hull # 31 and would like to chat or meet some fellow Rafiki owners.


Hi Rick, congrats on the new (old) boat. Where do you sail out of?


----------



## Rick Falconer

Hi Mike, thanks for the reply. We sail out of Point Richmond in the SF Bay area.I guess I should sail we will be sailing out of the bay area. The boat we purchased is a fixer. The hull is sound but the rest of the boat has been badly neglected so we have some work to do before it leaves the dock. How do you like the way your boat sails and have you done any major refits or changes. We currently sail a ericson 35 but are real excited about getting in front of the tiller on the Rafiki. Hopefully by early next year.


----------



## MikeOReilly

That's good that you've rescued your boat. My understanding is that only about 50 of the Rafiki-37s were ever built, so each one is treasure. As you know, they were very well made, so I'm sure it will all be worth the time and effort to bring yours back up.

_Pachina Mia_ was in pretty good shape when we bought her, so we haven't had to do anything major yet. The two biggest challenges we will eventually face are issues around the teak deck, and dealing with the black iron diesel tanks.

I love the way she sails. She cuts through any small slop, and has a nice gentle motion when things pipe up. The tiller is great, and it forces you to remain well balanced (which is a good thing). We're still learning how to use the stay sail effectively, and that big main makes broad reaching tricky sometimes. Overall though, she's a great sea boat. And with wind anywhere on the beam or aft and she moves pretty fast. Beating ... not so much.

I hope the refit goes well for you. Keep an eye out for other Rafiki's. Those that I've heard of have all be over on the Pacific coast (or off circumnavigating).


----------



## kunkwriter

Just bought a Rafiki 37 in Alameda. Saw the posting and thought I'd join in. I had to sell my Atlanta 28 to help pay for the new Rafiki, but I am so excited about this boat. I'd welcome a chance to chat with any other Rafiki owners, especially those in the Bay Area. - Tony


----------



## MikeOReilly

kunkwriter said:


> Just bought a Rafiki 37 in Alameda. Saw the posting and thought I'd join in. I had to sell my Atlanta 28 to help pay for the new Rafiki, but I am so excited about this boat. I'd welcome a chance to chat with any other Rafiki owners, especially those in the Bay Area. - Tony


Congrats on the new (old) boat Tony. I'm sure you're going to love her. As you know, only about 50 Rafiki-37s were built, so our group is rather small. I've only managed to find a couple of other owners since acquiring our Rafiki a few years ago. It would be great to have others join in here.

In any case, I'm happy to chat about the boats, and share what little I know and have learned.


----------



## kunkwriter

Thanks, Mike. Just finished fixing a through hull and some plumbing issues and we're putting her back in the water Thursday. Found the old owner on a posting and he was nice enough to come out to the boat and show me some of the upgrades he did. What an awesome boat. Been looking at these for some time and never thought I'd actually own one. 

I do have to do some electrical, but the engine that was reported as ruined is fine and dandy. Was worrying about teak and deck but found out the deck is five years old and the teak new. Unfortunately, it's never been sanded, so still needs that. 

Planning a trip from SF Bay to Hawaii in a year, so time to get her ready.

Best,

Tony


----------



## MikeOReilly

Glad to hear you've found such a gem Tony. They are amazing boats. 

We're based in the Great Lakes for the next year and a half, and then heading out the St. Lawrence and south to the Caribbean; after that, who knows. But I'm already envious of you -- our water is very hard right now. We won't get back in the water until end of May at the earliest. One more year sailing Lake Superior, and then south!


----------



## kunkwriter

I've just bought hull number 27 in Alameda. 

Was wondering if anyone knows the the capacity for the tanks?. I don't think they're original iron, but look to be in the same places. I have a fuel tank forward midship, two water port and starboard, side by side just aft of the fuel, and then two more fuel tanks just aft of the water tanks. 

Any other Rafiki owners in the bay area? We're planning to do some cruising this summer and are looking for destinations and possible boats to meet up with. 

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi Tony, hopefully other owners will emerge b/c I'd love to hear what others have as well. 

Our boat (hull #37) is set up with two diesel tanks, one water tank. The tanks may be original -- at least I bet the diesel tanks are since they're black iron. I've yet to measure the exact size of our tanks, but the blueprints specs that we received with our boat (copies of the originals, direct from Stan Huntingford) show the forward diesel tank to be 35 gallons, and the aft to be 89 gallons. The single water tank (made of SS) is 198 gallons.

Interestingly, we're beginning to suspect our aft diesel tank is only about 65 gallons. Our forward tank is decommissioned due to a leak.


----------



## maverick72

Hey, Tony my name is Rick,I'm a Rafiki 37 owner in the bay area. We keep our boat in Point Richmond. We try to sail her a couple times a month mostly local. Were planning a few trips to Drakes Bay and the Santa Cruz and Monterey area this Fall. Where do you keep your boat? I like to take a look at it some time and compare notes. Let me know.


----------



## kunkwriter

Hey Rick,
We're in Alameda. We're hoping to hit Drakes Bay soon ourselves. We're hoping to head to Half Moon Bay this Saturday and head back Monday, though it is possible we'll end up anchored at Richardson Bay instead. My wife likes Sausalito (as do I). We'd welcome a chance to see your boat and compare notes as well. I'm without any auto tiller or steering until June, so it's some work traveling, but I've found she'll point well into the wind and stay on her mark with nothing more than a bungee attached. 

Good to hear from you. Maybe we could meet up some time some where. 

Best, Tony


----------



## PhaseSpace

Hello, I have a 37' foot Rafiki cutter. I believe I purchased this boat off Davenus (hull 20) this past year, and I am now living on her in Hawaii. Also Met MikeOriley on another sailing forum. 

Any tips/tricks about our boat are welcome. We have been sanding and staining the gun rails, and doing various repairs that come with an older vessel. Anyone currently making large voyages on their cutter?


----------



## kunkwriter

Good to meet another owner. I'm in the SF Bay area and I know of three others here with Rafiki 37s. I'm possibly heading your way this Summer. We're planning, but things with work may interfere. It'd be nice to have a contact there once we arrive. Love to see your boat. I just sanded and recaulked the deck this past summer and am in the process of sanding and varnishing the topside wood--gunrails included. I love this boat. I'm Hull #27. "Sunshine". 

Best,
Tony


----------



## Rick Falconer

Hey Tony , How's your boat coming along? What part of Alameda are you in? I'd really like to take a look at it. I was wondering if you have the original mainsheet set up or if you've come up with a better idea. There really has to be a better way. On light air days in the swirling wind of the bay the sheet seems to tie up everything on the back of the boat. Anyone out there with any ideas I would sure like to hear them. Rick


----------



## MikeOReilly

Good question Rick. I'd be interested in any good solutions. It is a hazard of end-boom sheeting I suppose. 

I did decrease the sheet diameter a couple of years ago, which has reduced the problem. I also use a preventer to maintain boom angle, which also reduces the problem. These days we usually just centre the main (sheet in) when the wind becomes so light and flaky that sheets can become tangled.


----------



## kunkwriter

Hey Rick,

When I bought the boat it had a setup where the sheet travels along the bottom of the boom to the mast, then down to a pulley and back to the the cockpit. It's a healthy length of rope, but it has been very easy to use--especially in the bay were the winds become fierce in the afternoons. I don't have rope laying anywhere but next to the starboard winch where the cabin meets the cockpit. Once I get a dodger It'll be nice being able to control the main from underneath. I don't have any pics, but would be happy to take some this weekend and post, or send. I'm in Alameda Marina--straight off the Svendsen's dock with the boat lift. Tony


----------



## Markwesti

There is a Rafiki for sale on CL Orange County CA. And all they want is 34K . Nice pics in the ad . The o'l girl looks super!


----------



## hullothere

Though it has been many years, my family owned hull #9, Tranquillity. She was sold in the late 90's. Not sure where she wound up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S/V HONU

I never owned a Rafiki, but while in grad school in 1978 and '79 I worked for Bristol Marine in Alameda, CA taking Rafikis out of their shipping cradles and outfitting them for their new owners. I installed everything from heads to electronics (such as they were in the '70s). I will never forget the first time they handed me a drill and told me to put a hole in the bottom for a thru-hull. I'm not sure which hull number that was, but I hope she's still afloat. I only have spotty records, but know I worked on commissioning hull numbers 22, 23, 24, 25, and 26 in 1978. I looked at Rafikis online for a long time and considered many before I bought my Island Packet. Rafikis are/were beautiful boats and I am glad to know several are still traveling the oceans.


----------



## MikeOReilly

S/V HONU said:


> I never owned a Rafiki, but while in grad school in 1978 and '79 I worked for Bristol Marine in Alameda, CA taking Rafikis out of their shipping cradles and outfitting them for their new owners. I installed everything from heads to electronics (such as they were in the '70s). I will never forget the first time they handed me a drill and told me to put a hole in the bottom for a thru-hull. I'm not sure which hull number that was, but I hope she's still afloat. I only have spotty records, but know I worked on commissioning hull numbers 22, 23, 24, 25, and 26 in 1978. I looked at Rafikis online for a long time and considered many before I bought my Island Packet. Rafikis are/were beautiful boats and I am glad to know several are still traveling the oceans.


Thanks for posting Honu. I own hull #14, so I guess it was a bit before you were there. Can you tell us anything more about their outfitting or construction? I've never been able to find out anything about the company that made the boats: Western Pacific Yachts. Love to hear more.


----------



## S/V HONU

Not sure how to answer that. The 70's were a long time ago and I had very little experience with other boats at that time. They were very well built Taiwanese boats with very thick glass hulls and beautiful joinery below and above deck. The ones I worked on were all rigged by Svendsen's boat works at Alameda Marina who stepped the masts and custom made all the shrouds and stays for each boat. They came without stoves, heads, or plumbing systems. Most had alcohol stoves installed. I was surprised to find the tankage was all cast iron and installed a bladder holding tank or two because, as I remember it, they weren't equipped with holding tanks from the factory, but I doubt many boats were at that time. There were problems with some of the port hole scuppers and we had to modify many of them to make them drain correctly. There were problems with cracking of the wooden cap rail around the cockpit which were repaired with butterfly joints, but I can't remember who did the work.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Thanks again for this Honu. It's fun to hear your experiences from way back then. My diesel tanks are black iron, which may cause me grief at some point. My porthole drains don't drain well, and now that you mention it, I do think there is a nice butterfly join in my cockpit teak combing. We just got rid of the holding tank (went to a composting head), and I'm installing a new propane stove right now (although there is an old one in there right now).

The boats are incredibly well built, with beautiful wood and joinery, very thick and solid hulls & deck, and very strong spars. My boat's standing rigging has been re-done at least once (I'm the fourth owner), and the teak handrails and boomkin have been replaced with stainless on mine. 

No surprise, but I love my Rafiki. We've only had her for four years now, but I hope it is my final boat. 

Thanks for the info and your reflections on them. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rick Falconer

Mike how do you like your composting head we just ordered a airhead. Does Anyone know where the hull numbers are located on a rafiki 37?


----------



## MikeOReilly

Rick Falconer said:


> Does Anyone know where the hull numbers are located on a rafiki 37?


Hi Rick. Our HIN is located on the small deck behind the mushroom air vent between the boomkin arms. It's stamped in the deck back there.

Love our Nature's Head. Air Head is essentially identical, just different in some dimensions. I'm sure you'll love it. Which hull do you have (I guess you'll learn that when you find the HIN ). Where are you located? Always great to connect with a fellow Rafiki owner.


----------



## Rick Falconer

Hey Mike how do you like your composting head? We just ordered a airhead ourselves. Does anyone out there know where the hull numbers are located on a Rafiki 37?


----------



## kunkwriter

Hey Mike,
I know they also stenciled the numbers onto the inner hull, port side, typically in the cabinet of the head. Last two numbers are the hull number.


----------



## Rick Falconer

The only number i have found on my hull was on the starboard stern below the water line just wondering if they put it anywhere else.


----------



## MikeOReilly

kunkwriter said:


> Hey Mike,
> I know they also stenciled the numbers onto the inner hull, port side, typically in the cabinet of the head. Last two numbers are the hull number.


Hmmm, I've never seen our HIN there, but perhaps I've never got my head in there with enough light. Next time I'm at the boat I'll take a look. Our HIN is definitely stamped into the stern deck near the mushroom vent. We also have a tonnage number painted onto the inner hull in the port sail locker around the water line.


----------



## kunkwriter

While we're all talking about our Rafiki's, anyone have any experience with trimtab self steering on this? I've been emailing Lin and Larry Pardey and they've sent me some drawings and pictures to make my own, but I worry that the rudder could be too curved. It seems a simple concept, made for boat with a boomkin and hung rudder.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Sorry Kunk, our Rafiki came with an Aries. Works great, so no need for us to look elsewhere. Hope someone has more useful info .


----------



## clammerk1

Hi All,Looking at a Rafiki 37 to buy and love the boat BUT always a but it still has the steel fuel tanks.What does your boats have?If you still have them any problems with rust?These tanks seem ok but hard to visualize in them.Seems impossible to get old tanks out.Thanks


----------



## kunkwriter

I have steel tanks in mine and don't have any problems that I can see. Fuel is clean and tanks are solid. I have heard of others claiming rust, so mine may not be the originals, but I don't see how they could have been replaced looking at their 'arrangement'. Just took the boat out to the Farallon Islands this week. Had a major knock down (a gust I should have seen coming), and she laid over and held solid with the rail just above the water. I broke my wrist in the fall but our Rafiki popped back up like a champ without losing much hull speed. Love our boat.

Best to you and good luck.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi clammerk1, we also have the original black iron diesel tanks in place. Our fore tank has been decommissioned b/c it apparently failed a pressure test, but the larger aft one did fine, and shows no sign of problems. I keep thinking I should cut the top off the fore tank and insert a bladder, but quite frankly the main tank has been more than adequate for our motoring needs.


----------



## clammerk1

Thanks Kunkwriter,I have a Cal 25 in Richmond and would love to see you boat.I have 2 good hands if you need a hand.Is there a way to look in the tanks?


----------



## clammerk1

Mike
Thank you also I do like the boat and didn't know if the tanks were a major problem,2 for 2 says no so I am happy about that.Also happy to find this forum.Gregg


----------



## MikeOReilly

kunkwriter said:


> I have steel tanks in mine and don't have any problems that I can see. Fuel is clean and tanks are solid. I have heard of others claiming rust, so mine may not be the originals, but I don't see how they could have been replaced looking at their 'arrangement'. Just took the boat out to the Farallon Islands this week. Had a major knock down (a gust I should have seen coming), and she laid over and held solid with the rail just above the water. I broke my wrist in the fall but our Rafiki popped back up like a champ without losing much hull speed. Love our boat.


That must have been one hell of a gust. Our boats sure don't go over easy. Wrists can be nasty breaks. Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## kunkwriter

Thanks, Mike. Yeah, we weren't paying attention, just cruising along on a beam reach and just got swiped. We were on the face of a large swell at the time as well so everything happened fast. I'll mend. Hurts like hell, though. 

Best,

Tony


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

Hi all, I'm looking at a Rafiki 35. The cabinhouse liner is totally rotten, which seems to be a pretty common thing. Was just curious how the replacement with foam went, and also was wondering what the bottom of the compression post looks like in other rafikis, where it meets the keel under be cabin sole. Looks like someone might have done some work on this one, we can see some compression up top for sure, but we have nothing to compare it to. If anyone has or can take any photos I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi Carrie.a.gordon, as I'm sure you know, the 37s are quite different than the 35s (although there are similarities as well). When you say the cabin house liner is rotted, are you talking about the teak? That would be a shame. But I don't know what you mean by replace with foam. 

I'm not on my boat right now (so can't take pics), but there's no issues with our compression post. That would be a bad sign for any boat.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

No, the woodwork is all intact. Thank goodness. It's just the wood liner that's covered in vinyl.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

Well. I'm not sure vinyl is the right word for it.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Ah, I think I understand; the ceiling liner? I've not heard of another boat with this happening, but that doesn't mean it's not out there. I suppose you could replace that with any flexible paneling. 

Maybe you should post some pics. You might also consider staring a Rafiki 35 thread, or perhaps one looking at liner rotting problems. I bet most SNers ignore this thread since very few people own Rafiki 37s.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

I'm working a few threads. Lol. I was hoping some 35 owners might be watching!


----------



## Rafiki37

Hello Folks,

We are the happy new owners of the Rafiki 37 "Dolphin" currently on the hard in La Paz, Baja California. She had a total refit in 2009-2011 and is ready to go except for some cosmetic damage from Hurricane Odile a year ago. The damage is being repaired and we plan to launch in late December and cruise the peninsula until April or May.

Curiously, since only 55 were built, the boat next to us in the yard here is another Rafiki 37 named..."Curious."

I hear that the weather helm can be so strong that the motorized auto-helm has trouble controlling the tiller. Any comments about that?


----------



## kunkwriter

Congrats on the Rafiki! I can only hope you find her as awesome as my wife and I have. I got to look again, but I think I'm hull #27. We love the boat. I've added solar, furling with a Yankee jib, and a full size staysail. My experience with weather helm is that it _can_ be bad. That, though, seems to be relevant to weather I'm using the staysail or just the main jib. With mainsail alone, it is also extreme. For me it is balance to the wind. If it's blowing, which it does often in the SF Bay area, the staysail and main hold her well without much weather helm--close hauled doing about 6 knots. If I run the main jib, which has sheets out past the shrouds, she has weather helm.

Don't know how much this helps, but I can tell you, the boat is amazing when things get rough. We've been in some rough stuff, and heaving too, reefing, all sailing, I'd take her over many other's I've sailed.

Best to you and keep me updated. We're heading through the canal this up coming Summer.

Tony


----------



## MikeOReilly

Yes, congrats on getting Dolphin. Our boats can produce strong weather helm due to the rather massive mainsail. I reef early to avoid betting overpowered. Nice thing with the tiller is you can tell pretty quickly when the balance is off.

Kunk, I'm interested in your solar setup. I installed 100 watts with two panels last season, placing them on the companion way slide cover just forward of the cockpit. I'm now in the process of building a bimini using two more panels, which looks similar to your setup if I am reading your photo correctly. Is your setup working out well?


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## kunkwriter

Hey Mike,

I have two 100 panels--one on each side. I put stainless tubing in over the life lines to mount them and have them swing up and down with lock screws I tapped out. They work great. We spent most the Summer sailing and I never ran out of electricity. I don't use refrigeration, but I do have a hot water heater. I was going to install a wind gen, but so far I've got plenty of juice, topped off each day from the panels.


----------



## Rafiki37

Hi Tony, 

Thank you. That does help a lot. Are you able to use an electric auto helm at all? Are you going to add a wind vane for your long trip? We plan to stay here in the sea so we can probably do without. Love the picture. She looks great. I like the name below the upper stripe. I have been thinking about doing that instead of the name above and port below the stripe as most folks seem to do. I forgot our hull number. Will check it out. Are you planning to turn into the Sea on your way south? It would be great to hook up in La Paz or somewhere. 

Can't wait to get this beauty in the water!

Lonnie


----------



## MikeOReilly

Thank Kunk. I see now how it works on your boat. I'll have to post pics of my bimini setup once I get it done -- which won't till next spring now. We do have a windmill, and with the added solar will be up to 400 watts of each. It's all to keep the beer cold, since we have a fridge.

Lonnie, I probably mentioned that we mostly use our Aries windvane for steering. But I also have a Raymarine X5GP tiller pilot, which was the largest one I could find. It's still only rated for something like 16,000# displacement, but I use it in light air and seas, and when we are motoring. So far so good. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Rafiki37

Thanks, Mike. Still hoping you might make it down while we are here.


----------



## Rafiki37

Do you guys remember how many zinks you used and where you put them?


----------



## MikeOReilly

Still hope to make it as well Lonnie, but still don't know if I can. We're planning to head into Washington next week. Weather is starting to feel a bit brisk up here on Vancouver Island now. 

Zincs... Hopefully kunk will weigh in b/c I've been a fresh water sailor so far. No need to worry about zincs. But I'm heading into salt next season so need to replace ours as well. Our boat has a shaft zinc, plus one tied to the bronze pintles/gudgeons and rudder brackets. I gather there is a zinc in the engine heat exchange as well (Perkins 4108 for us). 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Newbie

Hello. Im a complete beginner in the sailing world. Regardless we are looking to Liveaboard and have found a 1978 rafiki cutter 37 in long beach California. It's looks really pulled me in. I've enjoyed reading this thread but what do I need to know as a newbie and Liveaboard on this particular model ? Before I buy? Thanks !!


----------



## MikeOReilly

For those with an eye for traditional style, Rafiki's are lookers. Congrats on possibly joining us.

It's hard to give you any specific advice without knowing more about you and the boat, but in general Rafiki's are all older boats, so have all the same issues most older boats have. Older electrical, plumbing, tanks, etc. will all need to be examined closely. A well maintained boat will shine in these areas. One's that have suffered neglect will show it. 

Decks should be closely examined for water intrusion, especially since most Rafikis had (have) screwed on teak decks. Chainplates should also be looked at closely. If there is any sign of water intrusion you may need to repair/ replace.

Look at the engine. If original, it's probably overdue for replacement. Most would have been repowered by now though.

Rafikis came with iron diesel tanks built into the bilges. They are hard to remove if/when they fail. There are other options though...

In general, get a good survey done by a qualified surveyor (preferably not one the broker recommends).


----------



## krisscross

Looks like this is the boat: 1978 Rafiki Cutter Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
No teak decks (good), original engine (bad). But the boat looks very well cared for and the price is reasonable. 
This a boat for long distance cruising, not casual day sailing. Is that what you have in mind for it?


----------



## Natatale

Hi all I have what we believe is a Rafiki of some type or model, but her setup is not as 35 or 37. She is 37' with the Rafiki logo on her bow & stern, but she has oval style port holes of the Rafiki 35, the Tiller of a Rafiki 37 but not a rounded stern more straight cut. Her internal fit out is the same setup and look identical to both boats. Can anyone tell me how to find her ID or has anyone come across this type of boat.


----------



## Natatale

The photo's are of the vessel that we are trying to identify.


----------



## MikeOReilly

You got me Natatale. Looks like the Rafiki insignia (squiggle), but it's not a standard 37 for sure. As far as I know they were not built with bowsprit. Odd...

Can you find the HIN?


----------



## Natatale

MikeOReilly said:


> You got me Natatale. Looks like the Rafiki insignia (squiggle), but it's not a standard 37 for sure. As far as I know they were not built with bowsprit. Odd...
> 
> Can you find the HIN?


That's the other thing where would I find the HIN ??, I have looked in all the normal places.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Ours is stamped on the stern deck between the boomkin, as well as in the sail locker (port side). I think the boats were semi-custom. Maybe yours was more so...?


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## kunkwriter

I met a guy while on the hard at Berkeley who used to work at Svendson's boat yard in Alameda rigging all the new Rafiki's when they came in. He told me about a contractor who customized a couple of them as presold. That could explain your photo and the bowsprit. Looks like a Rafiki 37.


----------



## AGS

I know this is an old thread but I am in the process of seriously considering purchasing a 1978 rafiki 37. can any one give any detail in the construction of the hull and deck?/share any plans they may have? The current owner suggests that it is solid glass below the waterline. Thanks you


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi AGS. Rafiki's are great boats. Very well constructed, well designed, and good sailors to boot (surprisingly so given their displacement and full keel design). 

I own copies of the design blueprints, and I could share them with you, but I'm out cruising right now so can't do it right now. I can tell you the hull is very thick, but airex cored below the waterline down to the bilge. It becomes solid going into the lower bilge and around the encapsulated keel. Airex is a type of foam that won't wick up water the way balsa does. I've never heard of any hull problems with Rafikis. 

Deck is standard balsa core, but it is very thick. 

If you have other questions I can try and help. My net access is limited, but I try and check in every day or so.


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## AGS

Mike, thanks for your response. Are all these boats made the same way? I have been looking at this design for quite some time and there is no doubt that they are well constructed, well designed, and good sailors. 

I would love to look at your blueprints! as I am curious about the fiberglass lay-up especially because the through hulls seem to go through the foam core. I assume this isn't a major concern if the fiberglass schedule is thick enough? The boat I am interested in also has minor cracks in the cabin top, raising concerns about rot in the balsa core. but I am not sure if the cracks are superficial and just in the gelcoat or if they have allowed water intrusion. I assume there is also thick glass on the cabin top? The boat also has s.s. water tanks but black iron diesel tanks with no reported issues. I assume they are original. 1994 yanmar 50 hp 1400hrs. 

My main concerns are in the core having absorbed water via through hull/deck fittings. Anything else I should pay attention to/ weak points (relative to the rest of the boat)? i.e. deck compression at the mast base etc.

Where are you cruising Mike?
I am in New England, wondering if anyone else out there is east coast?


----------



## MikeOReilly

I don't know if any were constructed differently. There are minor variations in the interior, to do with having a pilot berth vs more cupboard storage above the stbrd settee. Other than that I have no info on different hull layups, for example. The plans I have, which came from the designer Stan Huntingford, clearly show an airex core. I replaced an old transducer and observed the core. As I say, it doesn't wick moisture like balsa, but I epoxy-sealed the area when I did my job. The hull was very thick, and the core is quite thin relative to the glass. 

Decks are also quite thick as is the cabin. Not exactly sure about deck, but I just drilled a hole through my cabin and it is ~1.25". Decks would be thicker. Any boat of this vintage will likely have some water intrusion into the balsa core. I know ours does in places. It's so over-built that I can't really tell by the normal mean (squishiness, or deck deflection)... the downside of this is that I'm not strongly motivated to do any major deck repairs. Some day...

Ours also has a ss water tank. The blueprints say 200 gallons (400 litres), but I have no gage on the tank so I'm not 100% certain. It's big though. Diesel tanks are black iron. Ours were pressure tested before we bought, and the fore tank was leaking. It was decommissioned. Luckily the larger aft tank ~55 gallons is fine. Not sure whether to expect this one to go one day. Will be a major project to deal with. My research has found no clear answer on the likelihood of problems. 

Other stuff... nothing really comes to mind that wouldn't be common for all older boats (wiring, plumbing, decks, rigging, etc) . No problem with our deck re mast compression, but it is something to look at. 

Oh, does this one have a teak deck? My blueprints call for teak decks, and this is what ours has. I believe ours was re-done by a previous owner b/c of the excellent shape it is in, but some Rafikis have had their decks removed entirely. Given that they are screwed into the fiberglass to the balsa core (and hence a likely source of water intrusion), I can see why people take them off. Personally, I love our teak deck, and will work hard to maintain it. 

I'm currently sailing Lake Ontario. Our plans are to sail down the St. Lawrnce next season to Newfoundland. After that, who knows. From what I can tell, most Rafikis reside on the west coast. Makes yours a rare find indeed. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## AGS

Thanks Mike, your information is very helpful. Did you find it odd that the through hulls were not done in areas of solid fiberglass? 

The rafiki I am interested in does have teak decks but they are surprisingly well kept. Interesting to hear the teak is screwed directly into the deck. The boat I'm looking at seems to be in good condition with only one unknown source of leaks. This leak is under the port side companionway bulkhead behind you if you are facing the sink. The current owners think it is from a leaky cockpit scupper. Have you ever had a similar issue?


----------



## MikeOReilly

I replaced a tansducer. I couldn't say if it was original install. Some of the thu hulls are clearly in the solid glass zones ... perhaps all that are under water. I honestly have not given it much thought. I'd say that unless your hull has suffered serious damage, there's not much to worry about there. 

Screwing teak into the deck was the standard way things were done. All boats of this vintage did it this way, which is why they are sometimes (affectionately) known as 'leaky-teakies.' It's just something to maintain and deal with. So far my deck seems fine.

My leaks are due to poor stantion installation and other deck hardware. I suspect these are not original installs. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Tom Coleman

Hi, I'm looking into adopting one of these. It's very neglected filled with a bizarre assortment of stuff such that it literally need excavating before I can genuinely asses the interior condition, but the externals look promising. 

thanks for your thread


----------



## MikeOReilly

Congrats Tom. They really are pretty great boats. I’ll certainly help if I can.


----------



## Tom Coleman

Thank you for your response. 

I hope the deal goes through. It's a gamble because the boat's been on the hard for 8+ years and could be an episode for "hoarders" in it's current state. There's an issue finding the original owner's coast guard registration, etc.However, beneath the detritus and lost papers, there's likely a fine boat. 

In one post you mentioned having plans for your boat. Are your plans general or specific to your build? If the deal goes through having similar plans could be a big help.

All the Best

tom


----------



## MikeOReilly

Tom Coleman said:


> In one post you mentioned having plans for your boat. Are your plans general or specific to your build? If the deal goes through having similar plans could be a big help.


They are the blueprints for my boat, but they should apply to all Rafiki 37 builds. My understanding is that the only differences between the various hulls (approx. 50) was between two slightly different interiors.

I've digitized and shared the blueprints with a few other owners. I haven't posted the publicly or widely b/c they are not my intellectual property, but I hope/believe Stan Huntingford (the now deceased Canadian designer) would not be opposed to owners having a copy.

If you do become the new owner I'd be happy to share them with you Tom. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Coleman

Doop!!! Lost the deal to a charter guy!!! I keep getting beat on boat deals by charter guys... thanks anyway.


----------



## Leftylaura

Hello! I'm searching for a blue water boat in the 37-41 foot range and came across the Rafiki 37. I'm hoping you can answer a random question for me. It may very from build to build, but about how much headroom do you think the Rafiki has? My boyfriend is tall and we're hoping to find a boat he can stand up in.... Thanks so much for whatever help you can give!
~Laura


----------



## MikeOReilly

Leftylaura said:


> Hello! I'm searching for a blue water boat in the 37-41 foot range and came across the Rafiki 37. I'm hoping you can answer a random question for me. It may very from build to build, but about how much headroom do you think the Rafiki has? My boyfriend is tall and we're hoping to find a boat he can stand up in.... Thanks so much for whatever help you can give!
> ~Laura


It's about 6' 4" I think, at least I just had someone on board who claims to be that height and he was able to walk around without stooping. This height is carried throughout most of the boat.


----------



## jcount54

Hi Mike,
I have owned my Rafiki 37 for the last 17 years. We are on lake huron Michigan. I would be very interested in getting copy of the blue prints. I have done extensive refit over the years. I have a persistant deck leak on starboard side above chart table. I have re bunged and sealed all screws and reseamed, but still the leak. Any thoughts or sugestions on where else to look for water entry would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Jim C.


----------



## MikeOReilly

jcount54 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I have owned my Rafiki 37 for the last 17 years. We are on lake huron Michigan. I would be very interested in getting copy of the blue prints. I have done extensive refit over the years. I have a persistant deck leak on starboard side above chart table. I have re bunged and sealed all screws and reseamed, but still the leak. Any thoughts or sugestions on where else to look for water entry would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Jim C.


Hi Jim, great to hear from you here. I'm impressed there's another Rafiki 37 on the Great Lakes. I wish I'd known earlier -- we could have arranged a rendezvous ;-) . As I type this I am heading out the St. Lawrence on my way to Newfoundland.

I've digitized the plans, and can send you a link as soon as I get my computer out in good wifi land. Not sure when that will happen next; at our next marina stop I suppose (which we've avoided so far).

Funny you should mention leaks above the chart table. We're dealing with the same thing right now. Ours were caused, or exacerbated by a poor haul last winter, leaving the stbd deck to fill with water all winter. We now have a soft deck spot and leaks.

Other than re-bedding all the deck hardware and doing the teak deck work, I can't think of other causes, but perhaps the prints will assist. I'll get you the link as soon as I can.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragothehun

Hello Rick,

I have just purchased one of these here in Sydney Australia. 
I'd send you a link to the brokers website but Im a newbie on this forum...
I can hardly wait to get started on cleaning her up (its part of the adventure)
I would love to have a clear copy of the sailpan and also the interior layout if you have them.

Thanks

Drago


----------



## MikeOReilly

Dragothehun said:


> Hello Rick,
> 
> I have just purchased one of these here in Sydney Australia.
> I'd send you a link to the brokers website but Im a newbie on this forum...
> I can hardly wait to get started on cleaning her up (its part of the adventure)
> I would love to have a clear copy of the sailpan and also the interior layout if you have them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Drago


Congrats on the new boat. You'll love her.

I have digital scans of the original blueprints for my boat. I can send you a link to them. I don't own the copyright so don't want to post the link publicly, but if you can send me your email address (via private mail) I'll email you the link.


----------



## Dragothehun

Nope, cant send pm cause I dont have enough posts yet. Thats OK, I will be back!!
Drago


----------



## MikeOReilly

Yes, the Rafiki's boom is huge &#8230; something like 18 feet if I remember correctly. I built the bimini to fit below the boom, but still be above my head. It helps to be relatively short.

There are two that make up the bimini (each 150 watts), and two more forward (each 50 watts). All are wired in parallel to one Victron MPPT controller.

Here are some pics that show the bimini and vane. If I find better ones I'll post them as well.

Looking down from the top of the mast, you can see the two sets of panels:









This shows a bit of the bimini frame I designed and built:









This one shows the bimini looking forward:









Here's a view from the aft:









And this shows how it is attached to the dodger:









I can't find many good ones with the vane, but here's a couple:


----------



## lparks

Your boat looks great Mike!

Did you do the external chainplate modification? Or she came to you that way? I like that stainless boomkin. That is something I was thinking about doing as well, though my original teak one is sound for the time being.

I am curious what product you used on the teak about the cockpit combing? Any issues with your main sheets catching on the bimini?


----------



## Dragothehun

Yes Les I am in the same boat - regarding the 20 posts. I have owned my "new" Rafiki for a month now and I too have a heap of original drawings as well as a thoughougly documented history of my vessel since before it was sailed across to Australia - known at that time as Transit. Mine is hull # 15 built 1977. First thing Im gonna change is the mainsheet system, which doesnt let the boom run out freely and comming out onto the starboard winch on the coach house doesnt allow me to keep one hand on the helm.


----------



## MikeOReilly

lparks said:


> Did you do the external chainplate modification? Or she came to you that way? I like that stainless boomkin. That is something I was thinking about doing as well, though my original teak one is sound for the time being.
> 
> I am curious what product you used on the teak about the cockpit combing? Any issues with your main sheets catching on the bimini?


Thanks Les. She's a constant work in progress, but we love her. And she is our only home these days, so we try and keep her sound and functional, although not always prim and pretty.

It was a previous owner who converted the boomkin and chainplates on our boat, so I can't claim any credit. I really do like the mods though. It certainly makes the boomkin extremely strong. But I think the original design was/is pretty darn great.

I just use basic spar varnish on the cockpit teak, and am not particularly fussy about how I apply it. Some people seem to spend endless hours fussing about getting the perfect finish. I basically aim for protection of the wood.

I designed the bimini to be short enough so as to avoid most problems with the main sheeting, and I was mostly successful. The only time it has been an issue is when the sheet is slack, such as when we're heaving it off to one side at anchor to maximize solar exposure. But I've never had a problem while sailing.



Dragothehun said:


> Yes Les I am in the same boat - regarding the 20 posts. I have owned my "new" Rafiki for a month now and I too have a heap of original drawings as well as a thoughougly documented history of my vessel since before it was sailed across to Australia - known at that time as Transit. Mine is hull # 15 built 1977. First thing Im gonna change is the mainsheet system, which doesnt let the boom run out freely and comming out onto the starboard winch on the coach house doesnt allow me to keep one hand on the helm.


How is your main sheeted Dragon? Mine is end-boom sheeted. I think this is how most Rafiki's are sheeted. With this I've never had any problems with it coming out. But it certainly is a challenge at times both helming and running the main. I'm always on board with my partner, although we both sail solo when doing passages or whenever we run on watches. It's tricky sometimes&#8230;

My mainsheet is long enough to run from the winch aft to the helm position, but like I say, it still is tricky some time.


----------



## lparks

Hello again Mike,

You had expressed interest in differences between our builds. I have attached some pics to mirror yours included in the blueprints link you sent me. Again, I really appreciate that!

I think the only significant difference is the layout of the head. At some point the placement of the toilet moved from the forward bulkhead to the port side, and vice versa the cabinetry and sink.

Hello Drago,

I would be interested in your mainsheet modifications. Are you thinking a cabin-top traveler? I suspect I will be happy with mine the way it is, but I am always interested in seeing what other people do.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Nice pics Les. Nice boat! Looks like they made few changes to the run from mine to yours. Our varnish is darker, and as you say, the head looks shifted around, but otherwise looks pretty much the same.

I do know that there were two options with the stbrd settee area. One version came with the cabinet/storage, as you and I have. But I’ve seen Rafiki’s (pics) with a pilot berth there instead of the cabinet.


----------



## wsmac

Just found this Rafiki 37 in my area.
I'll contact to owner to arrange a look.
Trying to upsize from a Hunter 28.5
.
I have to post 2 more times... thought I'd been posting more here... guess not.


----------



## wsmac

Next post will have the link.
Sorry about this...


----------



## wsmac

Okay... I should be able to post the link to the CL ad about the local Rafiki 37 on the hard.
.
Seen it there all this year, I believe, but looked like too much of a project.
But now... maybe not too much.
.
https://humboldt.craigslist.org/boa/d/rafiki-37-sailboat/6376977113.html


----------



## MikeOReilly

Looks pretty rough from the outside. Seems like it’s been long-neglected. 

I can’t see any hull problems, but impossible to know from pics. Teak has been neglected, and there are some questionable issues on the deck, but none of this is necessarily a show-stopper. Given that there are no pics of the interior, I’d expect the worst. 

Rafikis are well built, but age and neglect takes its toll. If the hull is sound (likely is), and decks aren't too damaged (likely are damaged), the standing rig is OK, and the cabin is acceptable, it can certainly be a good deal. But you’re going to have to invest a fair bit of time and money to bring this one back.


----------



## wsmac

Thanks Mike
.
Yeah, just from those few pics it's definitely a project!
Now we're entering our rainy season here on the Northcoast. I don't know how long it's been on the hard, wide open to the elements.
.
Since I have a sailboat on the water, currently, having a project boat on the hard might not be a bad thing... providing it's fixable without going over my budget.
Not sure it's worth the $10K he's asking, but until I see it in person, crawl in and over it, I'll have to wait to see what I'd be willing to spend on it.
.
Now I just wait for him to respond back to me, then hopefully a break in the rains to go see it.


----------



## wsmac

Just talked to the seller.
His Uncle owned the boat, was in the process of working on her, but passed away.
.
The Nephew said there are new parts his Uncle purchased, but didn't get into place, in one pic you see a white pickup with a new boom loaded on top of the campershell.
.
Although the Nephew says he's, "...not a boat guy...", I hope he knows enough about the boat and parts to answer a few questions I have.
.
I'll go check it out tomorrow... our one day in this 2 week span we should have sunshine for a few hours... and take my little inspection kit along.
I'll get pictures also!
Hopefully find the serial number so I can post which Hull # it is for historical purposes.


----------



## lparks

You should find the hull number just inside the bulwark, embossed in the fiberglass deck, at the port stern of the boat between the stern post and the boomkin. That is where mine is anyway.

As Mike said, these are very well-built boats, but nothing stands up against the elements unchecked. The registration sticker looks to be from the 80s. Has it been in the yard that long?

Hopefully, you find it worthy of restoration, but that can be a very expensive and time-consuming endeavor. It may be years before you can actually use the boat. Unless you find it a labor of love, you might be better off to find something you can sail and enjoy as is.

Mine needs lots of attention, replacements, and upgrades, but I can start the motor and go sailing anytime I want. That costs more up front, but for me, even though I enjoy working on my boat as much as I enjoy sailing it, it is the better decision.


----------



## wsmac

Iparks, thanks.
.
Since I have a sailboat to sail already, I'd consider a project on the hard.. BUT.. a dockmate of mine was also considering looking at this boat! lol
I just found out tonight and went to talk to him about it.
He has a liveaboard and sailable boat at the moment, but this would be an upsize for him also.
.
One of the other considerations is the cost to keep it in the local yard.
I believe it's about $5/ft per month, plus you can't work on it with it in that area.
If you move it to the work area of the yard, it's something around $30+ a day!
.
Since I'd have to work slowly on it for the next year (considering it has quite a few things to do to it), this boat most likely won't be one I can take on. I don't have the kind of money to leave it where it is until I have all the parts and supplies ready to move it to the work yard and hammerdown on the job.


----------



## lparks

So Mike, do you have any pics or information concerning the move of the chainplates? I am not currently intending to move mine, but if ever they prove an issue, I might consider moving rather than replacing like for like. I am particularly curious about any modifications to accommodate the load, such as internal backing plates...


----------



## MikeOReilly

lparks said:


> So Mike, do you have any pics or information concerning the move of the chainplates? I am not currently intending to move mine, but if ever they prove an issue, I might consider moving rather than replacing like for like. I am particularly curious about any modifications to accommodate the load, such as internal backing plates...


I could post some pics Les. I didn't make the modifications, and I've never sailed a standard Rafiki, so I can't tell you much about how this change has affected our boat. I like the modification, but I'm sure the standard setup is fine too.

I am away from my boat right now, and am going from memory. I think our stainless steel chainplates are quite long (3 feet), and wide (3 inches), and thick (3/8 to 1/2 inch). There are three or four thru-bolts, each with sizeable backing plates (3" ss). The nice thing is they are all quite accessible from the cabin.


----------



## Elias Elias

I did a search on facebook for Rafiki Sailboats and got this hit.

because I have less than 10 posts it will not allow me to post a direct link. try looking up Ma.Grizzly on facebook

/Ma.Grizzly/media_set?set=a.10151976158253000&type=1

try typing in facebook dot com before the slash

It is a whole bunch on images of a Rafiki being loaded on a trailer for delivery to a new owner. What was most interesting for me was two images of a sawn section of the hull with the foam core. I won't hazard a guess which part of the boat it came from.... Can any body else identify it?

Elias
Arcata CA


----------



## MikeOReilly

Sorry, don’t do FB. Too creepy. Can you link or post the pics here?


----------



## Elias Elias

Yeah facebook and the Cambridge analytica stuff sounded pretty heinous. But I think you can just go to that webpage to look without signing up. or maybe not.

I uploaded the two images to my flickr account. But again I can't include a link in my message because I have too few posts. but you can try this

https[colon]//www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/wildwingwatcher/


----------



## MikeOReilly

Thanks. I got it.

So the Rafiki got chopped up? Do you know which hull number it was? How sad…

Rafiki hulls are Airx cored down to below the waterline, but stopping a foot or so above the keel encapsulation. So if this is foam (looks like it), then it must be from that area. You can see how the foam peters out at the one side.

My best guess is that this is the stem or bow of the boat, but I’m really not sure.


----------



## Elias Elias

No it wasn't chopped up. It was being sailed in British Colombia as of when the images were posted in 2006. There was no mention of what hull number it is.



MikeOReilly said:


> Thanks. I got it.
> 
> So the Rafiki got chopped up? Do you know which hull number it was? How sad&#8230;
> 
> Rafiki hulls are Airx cored down to below the waterline, but stopping a foot or so above the keel encapsulation. So if this is foam (looks like it), then it must be from that area. You can see how the foam peters out at the one side.
> 
> My best guess is that this is the stem or bow of the boat, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Elias Elias said:


> No it wasn't chopped up. It was being sailed in British Colombia as of when the images were posted in 2006. There was no mention of what hull number it is.


But this is a pretty large chuck of the boat &#8230; was it from a repair?


----------



## Rick Falconer

I’ve got a rafiki 37 I am forced to sell. The boat has been completely refit. All new electrical including a blue seas panel, new plumbing with a instant hot water heater, new beta 38 hp engine, new interior cushions, Engle refrigerator freezer as well as a isotherm refer. The boat is currently in Mexico but I will be bringing it north towards Port Townsend in June of 2019.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Hello all. I'm in the process of buying the Rafiki 37 Sunshine. It was previously owned by Kunkwriter and I'm hoping he is still watching this forum. I'm new here and can't email him directly. So, Kunkwriter if you're still watching, I'd really like to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## kunkwriter

I got an friend request. I miss my Sunshine. Loved that boat and did a lot of work on her.

[email protected]

Love to hear from you.


----------



## SloopJonB

I can't offer any insights into the boat but I have a very Twilight Zone story that featured one of them.

Some years ago I was boat shopping with a "wanted" ad on the local Interweb classified forums. One appeared on the market going very cheap so I sent off an inquiry.

Shortly after I got a call from a guy with a thick accent regarding my ad and referring to Rafiki. I presumed it was the 37 but the conversation got very confused until I realized he was calling about an entirely different boat - a Fortune 30 *named* Rafiki.

I ended up buying it and when we got it home to its new berth, lo and behold, its evil twin, the first boat I had looked at and rejected during that search, was on the other end of the dock, brought there by its new owner.

Then, when we went to sign up for the berth, the clerk handling it turned out to be the sister of both the architect of our house and their brother, the builder and first owner of it.

The boat in front was mine, its twin is at the back. What are the odds?


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hope you enjoy your new (old) Rafiki Michael. We're going on 10 years of ownership here and still loving ours.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Bought Sunshine last weekend. What a way to start the new year!

I'm not that familiar with the cutter rig, I have the bar (don't know what its called) that goes across in front of the mast and 2 short sail tracks that go back from there with blocks on each one. I'm thinking I need a block at the clew, but don't know. If anyone can help me out it would be appreciated.

The inside is beautiful, but the outside is going to need a lot of varnishing, but its really going to shine!

Thanks!


----------



## MikeOReilly

I'm not 100% sure of the tracks and blocks, but I think the "bar" is indeed the traveler on which the staysail runs. It should be mounted on the deck ahead of the mast. Mine is mounted in clear reinforced pads. 

I'm away from my boat, and doubt I have pictures of that part, but I'll look tomorrow (it's late now). Maybe the blueprints I have might be of use.

Congrats on the new (old) boat. Rafikis are older now, but they have excellent bones. They're well worth the effort.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hard to find any pictures of such a boring part of the boat . I found this one which shows our staysail traveler. It might help.

I also have a set of original blueprints which I've scanned. I didn't see anything useful in them to address your question, but I can connect you to them if you PM me your email address. They're stored on a Dropbox.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Still too new here to do PM. And I can't send my email till I make a few more posts!
So maybe I could ask a couple more questions. Like, do you mainly use the staysail or the yankee? Do you ever detach the forestay for the staysail? Mine has a pelican hook to release the tension. Thanks.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Michaelonfs said:


> Still too new here to do PM. And I can't send my email till I make a few more posts!
> So maybe I could ask a couple more questions. Like, do you mainly use the staysail or the yankee? Do you ever detach the forestay for the staysail? Mine has a pelican hook to release the tension. Thanks.


I definitely use the yankee more than the staysail, but it very much depends on conditions and point of sail. Wind forward to the beam and we're often flying both sails. Wind aft usually means just the yankee, although it depends on sea state.

If wind and seas really pipe up we'll run just staysail and reefed main.

My forestay is on a furler. Neither stay nor forestay has a quick release hook so never get detached.


----------



## jeffhouseman

Greetings to my fellow Rafiki 37 Owners. I bought mine in 2016 and have been really enjoying her. She's hull number 25, and I changed her name from Shangri-La to Antares. Antares. because that was the name of the slower but steady chariot horse in Ben Hur!

The boat is in San Rafael on SF Bay, which is a great place to practice heavy wind sailing. Though the boat was in pretty good shape when I bought her, I've been making improvements that will provide peace of mind when sailing offshore, which I'm planning to do start doing later this year. My trip from SF to Monterey and back was just an appetizer. I'd like to circle the Farallon Islands as a shake down, then Morro Bay. A trip to Catalina is a must, as I spent so much of my youth sailing with my family there. Then, who knows? The San Juans? Mexico? I'll have to see how it goes. 

Cheers!


----------



## MikeOReilly

Welcome Jeff, great to hear from you here. We've got hull #14, currently based up in Newfoundland, Canada. Hope to hear more about your adventures and projects as they progress.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Congratulations! I have a Rafiki 37 berthed in Alameda. Hull number 27, named Sunshine. Would really like to hear about your trip down to Monterey, its a trip I would like to make once this whole corona thing clears up. I bought Sunshine at the end of last December and have been working on it ever since, lots of cosmetic stuff mainly. A question for you, do you use the self-tending rig for the staysail? If so, do you have a pic of the setup? Happy sailing!


----------



## jeffhouseman

Hi Michael, we're in the same neighborhood, so I'm sure we will be crossing wakes at some point. My trip to Monterey, where I live, was quite uneventful, which was fine with me for my first 'out of the Bay' outing. I and two non-sailing but nimble friends first fueled up in Sausalito, and left mid-morning for Half Moon Bay. Keep an eye on the GG tides, sometime near slack is considered best. It was some sailing and some motorsailing, and we arrived about 4 hours later. Very protected area to anchor, just take care on approach, as you need to avoid the reef off the entrance. Next morning, off to Monterey, again avoiding the well marked reef, and arriving about 10 hrs later. You often see whales, porpoise and mola-molas (sunfish). I made an earlier arrangement to stay at Breakwater Cove Marina, right between Cannery Row and Fisherman's Wharf. Heading back was uneventful, but would be a slog if the wind and waves got up. 

I haven't rigged my stays'l yet, so I'm no help there, sorry. The previous owner said he was good with the 120 jib (yankee) only, though I have the inner forestay, boom, and running backstays as well as the sail. I certainly want to get it rigged up, as I know it's a great option when winds get heavy. Plus, it will look yar!


----------



## John Fl

Hi,

I am looking at purchasing a Rafiki 37. I am wondering if any owners would share their knowledge with me about some of my concerns.

Were the through hulls in the cored hulls properly installed with blocking and epoxy sealing of the core at those sites? Have there been any problems with water intrusion cores of the hull? 

Those of you that have removed your teak decks (or even if you haven't), was there water intrusion into the balsa core?

Were the original spars wooden?

Was the ballast internal iron? Any problems with the hull at the level of the iron?

How much demolition do you have to do to replace the black iron fuel tanks?

I would be very interested to hear about your staysail rigs. Do you have running backstays to take the load of the staysail's forestay? Club footed vs. free sheeted. Roller furled vs hanked on. Removable stay vs fixed. Difficulty of tacking the jib with fixed staysail stay.

One owner commented on heavy weather helm and need to move sail area (center of effort) forward. How does she sail with her rather unique absence of a bowsprit? What are your reefing orders?

I love the boat, don't mind projects, just wondering what I can anticipate. I appreciate your sharing you valuable experience and knowledge of these boats, and I appreciate the love you have for your boats.

I hail out of Penobscot Bay, Maine, US.

Best,

John


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi John, welcome to our little Rafiki group. I'll offer my responses below. Hopefully others will step in as well.



John Fl said:


> Were the through hulls in the cored hulls properly installed with blocking and epoxy sealing of the core at those sites? Have there been any problems with water intrusion cores of the hull?
> 
> All my original thru-hulls have been problem free. The only issues I've had are a failed depth sounder which required a whole new housing to be built, and then the replacement of another plastic thru-hull which housed a transducer. In both cases they were in located in the solid part of the hull. No issues with core.
> 
> Rafiki's hulls are airex cored, but it's not the whole hull. The coring stops just a bit below the waterline (if I recall).
> 
> Those of you that have removed your teak decks (or even if you haven't), was there water intrusion into the balsa core?
> 
> I have not removed my teak decks. I am getting some leaks, and it is getting worse, but it's not really bad (yet). My current approach is to redo the caulking and re-plug some of the teak plugs. It's a huge job removing the deck, and it just hasn't got bad enough for me to go that route yet, but a day may come when I do.
> 
> Or it may not. One thing about these boats is that they are so solidly and well built is that I don't know if a wet core will produce much change in the structural integrity. This is both good and bad.
> 
> Were the original spars wooden?
> 
> I think some were. Mine came to me with aluminum spars which I believe are original.
> 
> Was the ballast internal iron? Any problems with the hull at the level of the iron?
> 
> I've not found a definitive answer on this. In some places I've seen reference to iron, and others to lead. I've had no issues with my boat.
> 
> How much demolition do you have to do to replace the black iron fuel tanks?
> 
> I still have the original iron tanks. One of my two diesel tanks failed a pressure test and was decommissioned before I bought the boat. The second one passed the test and continues to be fine.
> 
> Removing these tanks will be a major project. My thinking, at this point, is that _IF_ my second tank fails I will try and insert a bladder. But I really don't know if this will work.
> 
> I would be very interested to hear about your staysail rigs. Do you have running backstays to take the load of the staysail's forestay? Club footed vs. free sheeted. Roller furled vs hanked on. Removable stay vs fixed. Difficulty of tacking the jib with fixed staysail stay.
> 
> My rig uses running backs. I rig them when sailing in 20 knots or more on the staysail. This is just my rule of thumb.
> 
> The staysail is self-tacking, on its own track (a rod) and own boom. There is a single sheet that runs to the cockpit. This sail is hanked on, and reefable (although I've never reefed it).
> 
> My foresail (yankee) is on a furler. The slot between the inner and outer stay is smallish, which makes tacking a bit of a PITA at times. Getting the sail through the slot is a challenge in light airs. In these cases I will tend to furl it in and then release it once tacked.
> 
> One owner commented on heavy weather helm and need to move sail area (center of effort) forward. How does she sail with her rather unique absence of a bowsprit? What are your reefing orders?
> 
> The main on these boats is proportionally larger than more modern rigs. Hence the need to reef appropriately. I tend to reef our main early (~12-15 knots), which functionally means we're in reef#1 most of the time. I tend to reef the main first, then the yankee, and from there keep balancing the two as things progress. For upwind sailing in heavy winds (35+) we'll got to staysail and double-reefed main.
> 
> The nice thing about tiller-driven boats like these are you can easily tell when the rig is out of balance.
> 
> I love the boat, don't mind projects, just wondering what I can anticipate. I appreciate your sharing you valuable experience and knowledge of these boats, and I appreciate the love you have for your boats.
> 
> I hail out of Penobscot Bay, Maine, US.
> 
> Best,
> 
> John


Hope this helps.


----------



## John Fl

Mike,

Thanks so much for this helpful info. Tacking the jib problem has led some to have a removable staysail stay. I have been told that some have good success with allowing the staysail to back a bit when tacking, this provides a surface and airflow to help the jib through the slot. Lots of different opinions. 

Would you have to remove just cabin sole and sole beams or furniture also to replace the fuel tanks?

Did you get to the St. Lawrence and Caribbean as you had hoped? The boat I am looking into is coincidentally also on the Great Lakes.

Best,

John


----------



## jeffhouseman

I am looking at purchasing a Rafiki 37. I am wondering if any owners would share their knowledge with me about some of my concerns.

Were the through hulls in the cored hulls properly installed with blocking and epoxy sealing of the core at those sites? Have there been any problems with water intrusion cores of the hull? * I own Hull #25 built in November of 1977, and the hull on mine is not cored above or below waterline. Not sure, but other #'s may vary. During some thru hull replacements, I can verify that hull thickness is about 1" thick below the waterline.

Those of you that have removed your teak decks (or even if you haven't), was there water intrusion into the balsa core? *Teak decks previously replaced on mine. Previous Owner told me that core was dried out by drilling many holes and leaving in the Mexican sun for some weeks. Then epoxy was poured to solidify. Haven't drilled a core through the deck to confirm, but they are solid. I did give some special attention to the gap around the chainplates; dug out some punky wood, and resealed with epoxy and caulk.

Were the original spars wooden? Mine appear original, and are aluminum per LeFeill. That company made structural airplane parts as well.

Was the ballast internal iron? Any problems with the hull at the level of the iron? Not positive, but surveyor call it out as 11,500 lbs of lead. Haven't seen any rust stains inside or out.

How much demolition do you have to do to replace the black iron fuel tanks? * Call it careful removal, and you'd have to do the cabin sole and cabinetry installed about it at all tank locations. Big job...

I would be very interested to hear about your staysail rigs. Do you have running backstays to take the load of the staysail's forestay? Club footed vs. free sheeted. Roller furled vs hanked on. Removable stay vs fixed. Difficulty of tacking the jib with fixed staysail stay. * I don't have my staysail rigged as yet, but I do have the boom, hank on sail, and running backstays ready to go. I'm still pondering removable vs 'permanent' like you.

One owner commented on heavy weather helm and need to move sail area (center of effort) forward. How does she sail with her rather unique absence of a bowsprit? What are your reefing orders? * A first reef makes all the difference when winds get above 15-20. I guess reefing does bring the center of effort forward, come to think of it. Tiller balance returns with that reef. Also, I think the lack of a bowsprit is a Rafiki plus, and who want to pay the extra slip fees?

I love the boat, don't mind projects, just wondering what I can anticipate. I appreciate your sharing you valuable experience and knowledge of these boats, and I appreciate the love you have for your boats. * Boats of this vintage need significant restoration, whether by you or the previous owner. It's almost always cheaper to buy someone else's work at a discount, paint and brightwork excluded, so park your heart while looking over various examples. I bought mine with redone decks, new tanks, a Monitor windvane, radar, and a 50 hp Yanmar with 2k hours on it. That's maybe $20k in improvements I didn't have to pay for. I kinda like doing projects too, but you'll find plenty on any boat 40+ years old. Nice to keep them on the less expensive side.

I hail out of Penobscot Bay, Maine, US. * I'm on San Francisco Bay, meet you in Panama some day?

Best,

John[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeOReilly

John Fl said:


> Thanks so much for this helpful info. Tacking the jib problem has led some to have a removable staysail stay. I have been told that some have good success with allowing the staysail to back a bit when tacking, this provides a surface and airflow to help the jib through the slot. Lots of different opinions.


Tacking is only an issue in light airs. With anything above about 10 knots the sail passes through without too much bother, and above say 15 knots it's a non-issue. In light airs we'll quickly furl it in and then let it out. Since it's light airs it's not hard. It's not really an issue for me, but I suppose you could install the inner stay with a quick release if you wanted to.

One thing about the coring. I believe it extends below the waterline, but this is based on the blueprints I have for these boats. Not on any direct evidence. All the holes in my boat that I've played with have been in solid glassed areas.



John Fl said:


> Would you have to remove just cabin sole and sole beams or furniture also to replace the fuel tanks?


I haven't thought out the project in detail, but I think you'd have to remove part of the sole, the table and perhaps some cabinetry. Or maybe it can be cut out in pieces such that limited upper renos would be required. Either way, it would be a big job.



John Fl said:


> Did you get to the St. Lawrence and Caribbean as you had hoped? The boat I am looking into is coincidentally also on the Great Lakes.


That's pretty amazing to have a second Rafiki on the GL. I know they're far more common on the west coast. But there aren't that many of us to begin with.

Yes, we sailed from the western end of Lake Superior, through the GL, and out the St. Lawrence. We've been based in Newfoundland these past few years now, so far exploring some of the northern sections of the island. The Caribbean is still on the possibility list, but the more I read, the less enthused I am about heading south.

I love cruising in lightly traveled areas. Last season we sailed the Great Northern Peninsula of Newfoundland. We were out for about two months, anchoring almost every night. We shared an anchorage with a fellow cruiser exactly once the whole time, and that was one other boat.

The waters and climate are challenging up here, but the cruising is amazing -- if you like wilderness and generally being away from urban areas.

But we'll probably head south eventually. Maybe. I think. Oh who knows...


----------



## John Fl

Hi Jeff,

Thanks so much for your helpful answers to my questions. I agree that you were fortunate to get #25 with so much of the restoration already done. 

The opinions on staysail options are so widespread that I believe there is no right answer, just preferences. I am sure that you are contemplating many or all of these. Here are some thoughts regarding this issue.

Pros:

A staysail club offers the convenience of self tending, eliminating the second set of jib sheets which need to be delt with while coming about. As I get older, I find that tacking or jibing with two sets of jib sheets plus the running backstays makes frequent tacking cumbersome. I have been spoiled because I owned a boat with only a club footed jib and main, and one could tack like a gentlemen with one hand on the tiller and perhaps the other on a corn cob pipe, no jib sheets to touch! One can do this on the cutters with clubs by dropping the jib tacking up a narrow body of water. 

The club also offers a place to furl and store a hanked on sail, without having to bag and store it. One can also have roller furling with a club.

Cons:

Many blue water sailers have removed their clubs and gone to sheeting the staysail. They feel quite strongly that the clubs dangerously foul the foredeck with one calling the club a leg breaker. 

The club for the most part eliminates the possibility of a removable stay, and the fixed stay has its relative negatives with regard to tacking the jib.

While on the topic of the staysail. Although the club eliminates the possibility of a removable stay, a foil with roller furling doesn't necessarily as I learned of one sailor who installed a track aloft for the foiled stay. This allows him to move the foil aft by raising its head on the track. I guess it shows the extent that ingenuity will take some! I have read of another sailor who uses a free flying furler on his staysail, which allows him to not have a staysail stay. For a heavy weather sail, this would not be my choice.

So I am undecided and I hope that others will share their experience. I know that MikeOReilly uses a club.

Best,

John


----------



## John Fl

Thanks Mike,

Did you haul out for the winter and come home or stay up in Newfound. I know a British couple that love cruising Labrador (in their ferro cement Colin Archer) and would come south to Maine to winter! Closest I got was to the Bras D'or Lakes, Cape Breton. I wanted to go north through the cut I believe it was through Sydney, then about ?90 miles across to NL, but had to head south back to Connecticut at that time.

Best,

John


----------



## MikeOReilly

John Fl said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Did you haul out for the winter and come home or stay up in Newfound. I know a British couple that love cruising Labrador (in their ferro cement Colin Archer) and would come south to Maine to winter! Closest I got was to the Bras D'or Lakes, Cape Breton. I wanted to go north through the cut I believe it was through Sydney, then about ?90 miles across to NL, but had to head south back to Connecticut at that time.


Hi John, yes we're hauled out for winter. We've been based in Newfoundland since 2017. We initially sailed down the St. Lawrence and went to Corner Brook, in the Bay of Islands. We based out of the Bay of Islands Yacht Club, which is a wonderful place full of great people.

We stayed based in Corner Brook for two full seasons, and then spent last season sailing around the northern peninsula to Lewisporte. We hauled out there for the winter.

This season our plans had been to explore Notre Dame Bay, and maybe Bonavista Bay. But given the current Covid apocalypse I'm not sure we can even get to the boat this season. Newfoundland has barred all non-residents from even coming to the island (outside of essential services). I guess they are being extra cautious.

Stunning place to cruise, but not easy to get to.


----------



## John Fl

Wow, what a cruise. Lewisporte coastal area looks amazing with so many islands, long peninsulas, deep harbors and lakes.


----------



## Kam

MikeOReilly said:


> That's pretty amazing to have a second Rafiki on the GL. I know they're far more common on the west coast. But there aren't that many of us to begin with.


Chiming in to say hello from a 3rd Rafiki on the GL. We have a 35' Rafiki on the North Shore of Superior. (Hull #27 of 32)

Currently in the process of doing lots of work on her. Replaced several thru hulls this spring to solve some seepage issues and update electronics. Can confirm the foam core up front but ours was wood cored back by the engine. Launched this past week but haven't taken her out yet. Replaced the head this year too as they had converted to a bladder and it was a stinky disaster. (Went for a composting one now). Our fuel tank was replaced with a bladder before we bought it but are considering installing a larger one under the pilot's berth. Our teak decking was also removed prior to our purchase and we've only found one spot that's got a smidge of a leak we have to address. Overall nothing major now as we've handled the dire ones prior to launch. We bought her in August so are just starting to delve into the major projects.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Kam said:


> Chiming in to say hello from a 3rd Rafiki on the GL. We have a 35' Rafiki on the North Shore of Superior. (Hull #27 of 32)
> 
> Currently in the process of doing lots of work on her. Replaced several thru hulls this spring to solve some seepage issues and update electronics. Can confirm the foam core up front but ours was wood cored back by the engine. Launched this past week but haven't taken her out yet. Replaced the head this year too as they had converted to a bladder and it was a stinky disaster. (Went for a composting one now). Our fuel tank was replaced with a bladder before we bought it but are considering installing a larger one under the pilot's berth. Our teak decking was also removed prior to our purchase and we've only found one spot that's got a smidge of a leak we have to address. Overall nothing major now as we've handled the dire ones prior to launch. We bought her in August so are just starting to delve into the major projects.


Hi Kam, welcome to this little Rafiki space here on SN. I sailed Superior for over a decade, mostly along the Canadian (north and east) shores. Glorious cruising grounds that I still miss.

I've never seen a 35 and would love to get on board one some day. I know they are quite different than the 37s, although built to the same high design and construction standards. And of course both designed by Stan Huntingford.

Have fun with your new (old) boat. And enjoy the Big Lake. It's one of the finest undiscovered cruising grounds.


----------



## cfinn

I've appreciated reading a number of posts and after reading up am looking for a Rafiki 37 to buy. I currently live in the San Francisco Bay Area. Any owners in the area comfortable talking more about them or happen to know of anyone who might be ready to part with theirs? Best, Chris


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hope someone responds Chris. As you know, there we only about 50 of these boats made. Most live on the west coast so hopefully you'll find something.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Hi Chris, I have Sunshine, hull #27 in Alameda. I bought it at the beginning of the year and have been putting a lot of time (not too much money though) into her. Due to social distancing and all, I only just recently took her sailing for the first time. She cuts through the chop amazingly well! We did have a heck of a time with the yankee though. One of us always had to go up front and help it past the staysail. It could just be me as I'm not used to a cutter rig. Also found out there is no provision for reefing! I'll be starting that project as soon as the parts come in. Would I buy her again? In a heartbeat!


----------



## cfinn

Sounds great! Hopefully, I'll have similar stories to tell soon.


----------



## jeffhouseman

cfinn said:


> Sounds great! Hopefully, I'll have similar stories to tell soon.


Hi Chris, Did you ever find 'your' Rafiki? I do most my sailing in SF Bay, and that's a place where the winds can get up to Small Craft Warnings within a few hours, and a heavy chop soon thereafter. It's nice to know that you can just reef the main, roll up 1/2 the jib, and be in perfect control! Meanwhile you watch the Bay empty out of lighter boats, and listen to hair raising stories play out on channel 16.


----------



## cfinn

jeffhouseman said:


> Hi Chris, Did you ever find 'your' Rafiki? I do most my sailing in SF Bay, and that's a place where the winds can get up to Small Craft Warnings within a few hours, and a heavy chop soon thereafter. It's nice to know that you can just reef the main, roll up 1/2 the jib, and be in perfect control! Meanwhile you watch the Bay empty out of lighter boats, and listen to hair raising stories play out on channel 16.


Yep! I was just about to fly to La Paz, Mexico for the one listed there, when the broker asked me to delay a week. The next day, hull #26, Delphinus, listed in Sausalito. She's been well cared for, with lots of cruising equipment. Everything went well, and she's now berthed in Point Richmond, giving me plenty of things to work on along with a great place to just relax and enjoy. Hoping to get her out for a sail soon! I see Michaelonfs recently purchased hull #27 in Alameda, as well.


----------



## cfinn

jeffhouseman said:


> Hi Chris, Did you ever find 'your' Rafiki? I do most my sailing in SF Bay, and that's a place where the winds can get up to Small Craft Warnings within a few hours, and a heavy chop soon thereafter. It's nice to know that you can just reef the main, roll up 1/2 the jib, and be in perfect control! Meanwhile you watch the Bay empty out of lighter boats, and listen to hair raising stories play out on channel 16.


Yep! I was just about to fly to La Paz, Mexico for the one listed there, when the broker asked me to delay a week. The next day, hull #26, Delphinus, listed in Sausalito. She's been well cared for, with lots of cruising equipment. Everything went well, and she's now berthed in Point Richmond, giving me plenty of things to work on along with a great place to just relax and enjoy. Hoping to get her out for a sail soon! I see Michaelonfs recently purchased hull #27 in Alameda, as well.


----------



## cfinn

MikeOReilly said:


> Hope someone responds Chris. As you know, there we only about 50 of these boats made. Most live on the west coast so hopefully you'll find something.


Thanks Mike! I was surprised to actually find six for sale, and very fortunate to find one very close to home that was very well cared for. We motored her from Sausalito to Point Richmond, and after a few minor jobs, I hope to have her out sailing soon!


----------



## cfinn

MikeOReilly said:


> Hope someone responds Chris. As you know, there we only about 50 of these boats made. Most live on the west coast so hopefully you'll find something.


Thanks Mike! I was surprised to actually find six for sale, and very fortunate to find one very close to home that was very well cared for. We motored her from Sausalito to Point Richmond, and after a few minor jobs, I hope to have her out sailing soon!


----------



## jeffhouseman

cfinn said:


> Yep! I was just about to fly to La Paz, Mexico for the one listed there, when the broker asked me to delay a week. The next day, hull #26, Delphinus, listed in Sausalito. She's been well cared for, with lots of cruising equipment. Everything went well, and she's now berthed in Point Richmond, giving me plenty of things to work on along with a great place to just relax and enjoy. Hoping to get her out for a sail soon! I see Michaelonfs recently purchased hull #27 in Alameda, as well.


Well, now we know the whereabouts of hulls #25, #26, and #27. What are the chances! We may have enough boats to have a Rafiki Race around SF Bay some day!


----------



## Cpede

I have made an offer on a Rafiki 37. I don’t know the hull number I do know it has the original iron tanks. I am considering on replacing the teak decks but Does anybody know what’s involved, or how much it would cost, to replace the iron tank if need be? And/or how many still have the original tanks?


----------



## MikeOReilly

There are accounts of people doing that ... not on Rafiki's, but they were installed in many boats of that era, so it's not unheard of. From my reading I believe it is a major project that requires removal of the cabin sole, cabinetry, and then the cutting out of the old tank. As I say, it's a big job. 

I'm sure cost would depend mostly on whether you are paying someone to do the job, or are doing it yourself.

My diesel tanks are original. One is decommissioned due to a leak, but the main one is still going strong. I have no plans to remove it. If it does leak I will try and repair it first. I've also thought about inserting a bladder. This would also be a large job, but not as big as removal.


----------



## Cpede

MikeOReilly said:


> There are accounts of people doing that ... not on Rafiki's, but they were installed in many boats of that era, so it's not unheard of. From my reading I believe it is a major project that requires removal of the cabin sole, cabinetry, and then the cutting out of the old tank. As I say, it's a big job.
> 
> I'm sure cost would depend mostly on whether you are paying someone to do the job, or are doing it yourself.
> 
> My diesel tanks are original. One is decommissioned due to a leak, but the main one is still going strong. I have no plans to remove it. If it does leak I will try and repair it first. I've also thought about inserting a bladder. This would also be a large job, but not as big as removal.


UGH! Thanks


----------



## Demers day

Hi, I just did a walk through on Hull #16, she was in amazing condition. Located in Kemah, TX.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Cool. I own hull #14.


----------



## SchockT

Whats this? People getting new boats, and no baby pics?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpede

Demers day said:


> Hi, I just did a walk through on Hull #16, she was in amazing condition. Located in Kemah, TX.


Hey thx, I entered a contract On a rafiki 37 in NAPA, CA Don't know the hull number yet. Will do the survey and sea trial end of the month. It's represented " ready to sail" and very well-equipped. So fingers crossed. As long as diesel, tanks, decks and rigging/sails Check out blue water ready I will be on my way after Hurricane season next year.
out of the Marines (Vietnam) in the mid 70s I made a stab at A circumnavigation in a 29 foot sloop. No motor & no radio and a sextant for navigation Rudder fell off on the way to Hawaii , then after drifting for two months was rescued by Mexican navy and marooned in Acapulco , Mexico for a year. Lol. Figured I better go home and get on with my life. And when I try it again, Which I promised I would do, get a bigger and better boat with satalite navigation(which was very new at the time, only about six satellites) , SSB, full keel and diesel. Now these boats have everything my condo has!!

Now that's done, family, career and most dreams fulfilled. This is the last one and the biggest one??

I am pretty excited.


----------



## cfinn

Excellent - I'd love to hear how it goes. I was all set to go to Mexico to check one out there - still for sale - when the one in Napa and another in Sausalito popped up for sale. Looked like a newer engine on the one you're looking at, with tons of equipment and upgrades, and a great boomkin structure!

Amazing story - congrats on getting the dreams fulfilled and moving to the next one!


----------



## cfinn

jeffhouseman said:


> Well, now we know the whereabouts of hulls #25, #26, and #27. What are the chances! We may have enough boats to have a Rafiki Race around SF Bay some day!


I found another one in Berkeley and two at Aeolian in Alameda. Very cool!


----------



## Michaelonfs

Just to add my two cents, I have hull #27 and love this boat! She was kind of neglected for a few years so I've put a lot of time, but not a lot of money into her. She's berthed in Alameda Marina. When I bought her she had a replacement door to the head but none to the forward cabin. I'm in the process of building a new door and am quite surprised just how much the teak is costing! If anybody has pictures of their doors, I'd love to see them. Just did a "dodger".


----------



## MikeOReilly

It's not really an area that is often photographed ... at least not in my case. Here are a few that have our doors Michael.

BTW, your boat is looking terrific. Love the cockpit wood. And that's a pretty interesting dodger you have there. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Thanks for the door pics! The "dodger" allows me to see forward when I'm under power and reaching down to the engine controls. Especially when docking.


----------



## cfinn

Question about staysail sheets: My staysail doesn't have a boom or a self-tacking track on the deck that I've seen mentioned. Instead, I see what appears to be the staysail sheets coiled on the deck and leading back to a winch and horn cleat on the cabin top by the cockpit. Turns out it's one line, and apparently ties to the clew, runs back to the winch, then up to the clew on the other side. Anyone familiar with that type of setup? Thanks!


----------



## cfinn

Michaelonfs said:


> Thanks for the door pics! The "dodger" allows me to see forward when I'm under power and reaching down to the engine controls. Especially when docking.


Definitely - great looking boat! Let me know if you need any more pics. You're also welcome to check it out in person and take any measurements if you want - it's at Brickyard Cove in Richmond.


----------



## MikeOReilly

cfinn said:


> Question about staysail sheets: My staysail doesn't have a boom or a self-tacking track on the deck that I've seen mentioned. Instead, I see what appears to be the staysail sheets coiled on the deck and leading back to a winch and horn cleat on the cabin top by the cockpit. Turns out it's one line, and apparently ties to the clew, runs back to the winch, then up to the clew on the other side. Anyone familiar with that type of setup? Thanks!


Never heard or seen anything like that. Mine is the standard setup: rides on a rail just forward of the mast with a single run back to the cockpit, on it own boom.

I assume yours also has a number of turning blocks and sheaves to guide the sheet. If it's set up right it might work fine. Have you tried it under sail?


----------



## cfinn

MikeOReilly said:


> Never heard or seen anything like that. Mine is the standard setup: rides on a rail just forward of the mast with a single run back to the cockpit, on it own boom.
> 
> I assume yours also has a number of turning blocks and sheaves to guide the sheet. If it's set up right it might work fine. Have you tried it under sail?


Yes, sheaves and guides to bring both ends around a winch and horn cleat on the portside cabin top. I haven't tried it out yet; maybe in the next week. I'm also reading about how to use the boom preventers and running backstays, which I haven't had on other boats. Other than that, a lot of little mechanical issues, but nothing holding me back from getting out on the water at the moment.


----------



## MikeOReilly

cfinn said:


> Yes, sheaves and guides to bring both ends around a winch and horn cleat on the portside cabin top. I haven't tried it out yet; maybe in the next week. I'm also reading about how to use the boom preventers and running backstays, which I haven't had on other boats. Other than that, a lot of little mechanical issues, but nothing holding me back from getting out on the water at the moment.


Sounds great. Let us know how it goes .


----------



## Michaelonfs

cfinn said:


> Definitely - great looking boat! Let me know if you need any more pics. You're also welcome to check it out in person and take any measurements if you want - it's at Brickyard Cove in Richmond.


Thanks for the offer. I think I'm ready to go just as soon as the rest of the teak comes in. Maybe in spring we can get a Rafiki regatta going!


----------



## Michaelonfs

Ok, another question for you Rafiki owners out there. Has anyone replaced the gaskets in their portlights? I've been looking around on the internet and I don't see any that look like the ones I have. The reason I'm asking is I really hosed down the portholes and one leaked a bit. The ones I have are sort of T shaped and seem to be butyl. And by the way, just found a boarding ladder that fits the boat perfectly! A shout out to Blue Pelican in Alameda.


----------



## jeffhouseman

Hey Michael,

I've re-gasketed most of my ports now, time does take a toll. There happened to be some gasket material on the boat when I bought it but had to find more once I ran out. It's 1/4" square cross section rubber you buy by the foot. It might have a hole running down the length of it, but don't believe that's important. I carefully scraped out the old gasket and cleaned up the recess a bit, then new gasket just hand presses in, so the next replacement won't be hard. I think starting and ending at the top makes sense as water in the port settles at the bottom. A previous owner sealed the small drain holes in my ports, perhaps because they leaked water into the cabinside or deck (?). If I can find the same of the supplier, I'll let you know.

Nice boarding ladder by the way! Fits with the classic Rafiki lines.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Thanks Jeff, is it this stuff?








WEFCO Square Hollow Rubber Gasket


Select Dimensions, Applications: Portlights, Hatches, Door Seal and More, Material: Ethylene Propylene Rubber, Sold per Foot, WEFCO Square Hollow Rubber Gasket from Defender Industries




www.defender.com


----------



## jeffhouseman

Bingo! Wow, that was record time. Boat stuff isn't always that easy...


----------



## theplaceoflost

Hey everyone!

I have been monitoring this thread on and off since buying my Rafiki a couple years ago. She's hull # 38, her name is Victoria (formerly named Reflections), and she's currently berthed in Long Beach, CA. I'm planning some extended cruising and have decided to install new chainplates before I tackle the rest of the standing rigging.

I will be replacing them in the same manner as this blog post:









Replacing Chainplates


We have owned Kaia, our Rafiki 37, for three years now. She was built in 1977. Before we took her blue water sailing we did a lot of work to her, including replacing all her standing rigging, but w…




cruisingandenjoyingcom.wordpress.com





I have lost touch with the blog writer, and was hoping someone here might have the blueprints for Rafiki chainplates so I can get them all fabricated at the same time, as opposed to one by one as I take them out.

Also, has anyone had any issues with mast compression? I had a rigger aboard the other day to confirm my suspicions. He advised that I replace the wooden compression post with steel when I get her hauled and take the stick down. I would love to hear anyone's experience with this or the chainplate replacement.


----------



## MikeOReilly

I have a set if blueprints for these boats. I've scanned them and can give you access via Dropbox if you send me your email address. I don't want to just post it publicly, but I'm happy to let any owners have access.

My boat had its chainplates replaced by a previous owner. They actually abandoned the existing thru-deck approach and moved the outboard on the hull. I love them this way. Easy to maintain, and opens up the side decks even more. But don't ask me about the project. It was done before my ownership.

No issues with our wood compression post.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Pretty quiet on these pages, so here is a list of Rafiki owners as of 11/7/90.


----------



## Michaelonfs

Had some leaks on the port side last winter. So I re-did the port side decks. Had to cut new grooves and replace a few planks. Lots of work but worth it! Will do the starboard side next year.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Michaelonfs said:


> Pretty quiet on these pages, so here is a list of Rafiki owners as of 11/7/90.


Interesting. Where'd you get this list from?

And nice job on the deck... wanna do mine??


----------



## Michaelonfs

Sure, just bring it over! I found the printouts while going through a bunch of manuals and documents. My boat for some reason was listed as number 97 instead of 27 and was registered in Pago Pago! I've been on the Coast Guard and other government sites to see if I could find out more about previous owners and locations, but couldn't find anything except the current registration. It would be interesting to see where Sunshine has been.


----------



## Michaelonfs

My stay for the stay sail has a pelican hook on it (don't know if this is standard). Does anyone know if it would be a problem disconnecting it when sailing upwind? It sure gets in the way when tacking. Does anyone do this? And if so, how do you secure it?


----------



## jeffhouseman

Michaelonfs said:


> My stay for the stay sail has a pelican hook on it (don't know if this is standard). Does anyone know if it would be a problem disconnecting it when sailing upwind? It sure gets in the way when tacking. Does anyone do this? And if so, how do you secure it?


My Rafiki has been without a inner forestay for years with no mast support issues. My understanding is that you need to use running backstays when you deploy the staysail. That pelican hook should be heavy duty to handle the strain! There's a unit called a Highfield lever that is often used to easily connect and remove that stay. Pricey though. I once saw a curved guide to allow for securing the disconnected stay to the cabin top, with the curved guide taking up the excess length without kinking the wire. Sorry I can't offer more, but hopefully other owners will have a good solution.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Michaelonfs said:


> My stay for the stay sail has a pelican hook on it (don't know if this is standard). Does anyone know if it would be a problem disconnecting it when sailing upwind? It sure gets in the way when tacking. Does anyone do this? And if so, how do you secure it?


My Rafiki has its staysail permanently attached. It can be a pita when tacking, but you just learn to deal with it. For light airs I tend to furl in the foresail before the tack. If I'm short-tacking I tend to just use the staysail since it is self-tacking.

I'm sure you could run without it, either up or downwind. But as Jeff says, if you do use it you need to attach the appropriate running back.


----------



## theplaceoflost

A little bit late on this, currently have all 4 lower shroud chainplates installed. Only the 2 upper plates to go! Access was annoying to say the least; I had to rip out bookshelves on port and starboard side to expose the bottom and use an oscillating tool to cut away the glass before disconnecting the shroud and hammering them down through the deck. There was excess sealant (larger than a golf ball) surrounding where the plate passed through the deck and the core was W E T behind it. I will take some better photos tomorrow.

For each chainplate so far, to prep the site, I have had to:
-Remove the old chain plate
-Remove old sealant
-Scrape out old, wet/rotted core
-Fill immediate area with epoxy paste
-Inject epoxy into areas paste did not reach

Most of them looked fine, though perhaps a bit fatigued. There was one so far that justified the whole job in my mind.


----------



## jeffhouseman

theplaceoflost said:


> A little bit late on this, currently have all 4 lower shroud chainplates installed. Only the 2 upper plates to go! Access was annoying to say the least; I had to rip out bookshelves on port and starboard side to expose the bottom and use an oscillating tool to cut away the glass before disconnecting the shroud and hammering them down through the deck. There was excess sealant (larger than a golf ball) surrounding where the plate passed through the deck and the core was W E T behind it. I will take some better photos tomorrow.
> 
> For each chainplate so far, to prep the site, I have had to:
> -Remove the old chain plate
> -Remove old sealant
> -Scrape out old, wet/rotted core
> -Fill immediate area with epoxy paste
> -Inject epoxy into areas paste did not reach
> 
> Most of them looked fine, though perhaps a bit fatigued. There was one so far that justified the whole job in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 140077
> View attachment 140078


Thanks for the story of your chainplate saga, and the images. I was also worried about the condition of my chain plates, but held back on removal and replacement due to all the work and expense involved. * The following is just what I decided to do, and is _not _a general or professional recommendation. So, for what it's worth...

I removed the deck cover plate and ground out all the deck material and sealants about a 1/4" around each plate all the way down to the bottom fiberglass layer, all the time fearing for what I might find. There was some minor erosion of the stainless on a few of the plates with all the visible corrosion near the deck surface, and also minor amount of damp rotten core. One plate was worse than the other, the 'narrow' plate like yours, but not quite as bad as shown in your image. I'm consoled that of the various images of Rafiki 37 chainplates I've seen, the worst areas have been close to the deck surface, so I've relaxed a bit about the parts of the chainplate invisible from a sub-deck inspection..Still, I totally understand the concern, and kudos to you for being through.

I used a bent nail to undercut the soft core under the deck fiberglass and let it dry out for a warm sunny week. I then filled the space with West System 'G-flex' epoxy, and kept feeding it in until the surface was about 3/16" from the deck surface. Some took more 'topping off' than others. My expectation was that the epoxy would seep into any soft core or space around the plate and prevent water leaking down to the base. I then topped the epoxy with the flexible and removable 3m sealant and smooshed the cover plate into that.

I do find it interesting that Huntingford specified that the chainplates to be embedded into the deck instead of tying them to the hull somehow. I suppose it speaks to his faith in the strength of the deck layup and the connection of deck to hull. I haven't noticed any deformation or cracking of the surrounding deck after 44 years of constant tension, so I guess he knew what he was doing! Changing the chainplates to a exterior hull bolted style seems another great was to address the issue, but wonder if it affects the ability to flatten out the jib when pointing. Mike?


----------



## MikeOReilly

My Rafiki had its original chainplates removed, and new ones installed along the outer hull. This both makes them blissfully easy to monitor, but also makes the amidship side deck clearer and easier to move around on.

I don't know why this was done on my boat by a previous owner, although I'd speculate it was due to corrosion damage. The PO actually left the main middle chainplate in place on both sides. I use it as an amidship anchor for my preventer blocks, and sometimes for other general purposes.

I'd note my Rafiki also has had its teak boomkin replaced with large stainless steel pipe, and my deck handrails are also changed to stainless. I suspect this previous owner was a metal worker 😉.


----------



## KelseyRL

Hello! 
I've read through this whole thread and found it very informative! We looked at a Rafiki 37 today and really liked the look of her. She a strong contender for us but I want to make sure she's the right kind of boat for us. 

We're newer sailors and this would be our first boat. We would be sailing in the Canadian West Coast. We weren't really looking for a heavy bluewater boat, but there wasn't a huge inventory in our price range and location and we haven't been on that many boats so we thought we'd just look at anything we could and see what we liked, what we didn't, etc. We didn't think we'd like the Rafiki that much but she ended up being a favourite once we saw her in person. 

However, as much as we would love to do big ocean crossings one day, it is a future dream and not in the tangible plans for right now. We'll spend the next year or two living aboard and sailing around Victoria/Vancouver Island area learning all the finer points of sailing and then we can see where our lives are at. 

Is the Rafiki too big and heavy for that kind of sailing? We haven't been in this area long but we hear the winds are often light and I worry that with such a heavy displacement we may end up having to motor a lot. Is this an alright learner boat?

I'd love to hear your thoughts on her performance and what kind of learning curve we may be facing. The other option is to buy a smaller, lighter boat to learn on and then in a couple years see if that's enough for us or upgrade then if necessary.

What do you think?!


----------



## SloopJonB

KelseyRL said:


> Hello!
> I've read through this whole thread and found it very informative! We looked at a Rafiki 37 today and really liked the look of her. She a strong contender for us but I want to make sure she's the right kind of boat for us.
> 
> We're newer sailors and this would be our first boat. We would be sailing in the Canadian West Coast. We weren't really looking for a heavy bluewater boat, but there wasn't a huge inventory in our price range and location and we haven't been on that many boats so we thought we'd just look at anything we could and see what we liked, what we didn't, etc. We didn't think we'd like the Rafiki that much but she ended up being a favourite once we saw her in person.
> 
> However, as much as we would love to do big ocean crossings one day, it is a future dream and not in the tangible plans for right now. We'll spend the next year or two living aboard and sailing around Victoria/Vancouver Island area learning all the finer points of sailing and then we can see where our lives are at.
> 
> Is the Rafiki too big and heavy for that kind of sailing? We haven't been in this area long but we hear the winds are often light and I worry that with such a heavy displacement we may end up having to motor a lot. Is this an alright learner boat?
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on her performance and what kind of learning curve we may be facing. The other option is to buy a smaller, lighter boat to learn on and then in a couple years see if that's enough for us or upgrade then if necessary.
> 
> What do you think?!


With a boat like that, cruising the Salish Sea will largely be done under power.
Definitely get something smaller and lighter.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.

The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker. 

If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.

More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.

Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.

Good luck.


----------



## Leroy 4774

MikeOReilly said:


> Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.
> 
> The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.
> 
> More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.
> 
> Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.
> 
> Good luck.





MikeOReilly said:


> Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.
> 
> The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.
> 
> More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.
> 
> Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.
> 
> Good luck.





MikeOReilly said:


> Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.
> 
> The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.
> 
> More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.
> 
> Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.
> 
> Good luck.





MikeOReilly said:


> Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.
> 
> The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.
> 
> More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.
> 
> Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.
> 
> Good luck.





MikeOReilly said:


> Hi KelseyRL, I've only sailed BC's waters for a short stint, but I did it in a Valiant, which is another fairly heavy cruising boat. We had no issues during that week of sailing, although it was in the Spring when winds are said to be heavier.
> 
> The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who can't slow down (or can't accept going slow), then you may end up using the engine. But if you stay away from schedules, and plan appropriately, it's not really a problem.
> 
> More of an issue for new sailors, and especially this being your first boat, will be the full keel. This boat likes to go straight. It does not manoeuvre well in tight situations, like most west coast marinas. There are techniques using spring lines to making getting in and off of tight docks easier, but this remains my biggest challenge in sailing this boat. It is why we only go into marinas when we must ... which isn't very often.
> 
> Personally, as new sailors and first boat owners, I'd tend to look at something a bit smaller, and a bit easier to manoeuvre. That said, the Rafiki is a great boat. They tend to be under-valued because of the lack of name recognition, although they are all old now, so make sure you have a good surveyor IF you proceed.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Leroy 4774

I am the new owner of 37 rafiki hull # 46 , First project is deck re-core and chain plates.I am looking for blueprints. Thanks


----------



## MikeOReilly

Leroy 4774 said:


> I am the new owner of 37 rafiki hull # 46 , First project is deck re-core and chain plates.I am looking for blueprints. Thanks


If you send me your email address (via private messge) I can link you up to a private Dropbox with the prints I have. I don't want to post it because technically I don't own the blueprints, but I don't mind letting fellow owners have access to them, as long as they don't distribute them further.


----------



## KelseyRL

Thanks for the responses.
We looked at her again today. We're really considering putting an offer on but there's a few things we were hoping to get more details about.

She has the original electrical panel but it looks like the wiring is new. Has anyone had problems with the electrical panel at all?
Also, on the back of the starboard cabinets there's peeling. Any idea what that may be or have you seen something similar in your Rafikis?


----------



## MikeOReilly

KelseyRL said:


> She has the original electrical panel but it looks like the wiring is new. Has anyone had problems with the electrical panel at all?
> Also, on the back of the starboard cabinets there's peeling. Any idea what that may be or have you seen something similar in your Rafikis?


Mine still has the original panel. Works fine, although pretty old school with glass fuses. I have it on the list of things to upgrade, but so far it has given me no grief, so never rises high on the priority scale.

Regarding the peeling, my boat has something similar in some areas. Most likely moisture. Could be condensation being trapped from the inside, or it could indicate water intrusion. Look hard to check for moisture in those exterior walls.


----------



## KelseyRL

Hello! 
Wanted to give an update. We put an offer on the Rafiki discussed above! We're in the negotiating process right now but once we settle on a price, we'll get her surveyed and fully checked out! Here's hoping all goes well and she ends up with us! 🤞

Thanks for the responses and advice so far. You'll probably see even more of us if all goes well!


----------



## keelbasa

KelseyRL said:


> Hello!
> Wanted to give an update. We put an offer on the Rafiki discussed above! We're in the negotiating process right now but once we settle on a price, we'll get her surveyed and fully checked out! Here's hoping all goes well and she ends up with us! 🤞
> 
> Thanks for the responses and advice so far. You'll probably see even more of us if all goes well!


Good luck! I thought about putting in an offer on one that is almost certainly the same that you're negotiating, but I'm struggling to find budget for the hefty upfront costs to outfit her to sail down the coast to my home base near San Francisco...

While I wait my turn: would anyone down here in California be generous enough to show off their Rafiki to me? I've toured one and fell in love with its layout enough for the 37 to be the top of my shopping list, but I haven't sailed one yet. So sailing with one of you would be especially sweet, but it would even be nice to see one at the dock to get a sense of how other people set theirs up / use the space.


----------



## jeffhouseman

The Rafiki is a heavy displacement boat, but it is not undersailed. It may take a bit longer to get moving, and in light airs won't move as fast as lighter (equally canvassed) boats, but it will still move along. Having a set of decent light-airs sails is key. We carry both a light nylon drifter and a gennaker.


What Mike said.

Sailing in 25 knots short handed: the Rafiki is solid with reefed mair and part of the jib pulled out. Leaving and returning to the slip, full attention and familiarity with prop steer is required. 

Rafikis basically sail better in light airs then you would expect, but then again, you don’t expect too much!


----------



## jeffhouseman

keelbasa said:


> Good luck! I thought about putting in an offer on one that is almost certainly the same that you're negotiating, but I'm struggling to find budget for the hefty upfront costs to outfit her to sail down the coast to my home base near San Francisco...
> 
> While I wait my turn: would anyone down here in California be generous enough to show off their Rafiki to me? I've toured one and fell in love with its layout enough for the 37 to be the top of my shopping list, but I haven't sailed one yet. So sailing with one of you would be especially sweet, but it would even be nice to see one at the dock to get a sense of how other people set theirs up / use the space.


I keep my Rafiki on the Marin side of SF Bay. I'm usually on the boat Tuesdays, so let me know via private message if that can work for you. Ps: Sailnet requires you to have X number of posts before you can pm. Hope to meet you sometime!


----------



## keelbasa

jeffhouseman said:


> I keep my Rafiki on the Marin side of SF Bay. I’m usually on the boat Tuesdays, so let me know via private message if that can work for you. Ps: Sailnet requires you to have X number of posts before you can pm. Hope to meet you sometime!


Thanks! Hope to meet soon! The threshold number of posts is pretty high, but I'll work on that


----------



## theplaceoflost

Leroy 4774 said:


> I am the new owner of 37 rafiki hull # 46 , First project is deck re-core and chain plates.I am looking for blueprints. Thanks


Congrats on the new boat! You made a great choice.

Finishing up my last 2 chain plates tomorrow, I would definitely advise you to make new plates based off of what comes out of your boat. While I found the blueprints to be of some help, there WERE differences between what the blueprints specified and what was removed from my boat in both size and angle. If you have any questions regarding the chain plates, shoot me a message. I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## keelbasa

I'm the new owner of hull #55 in Alameda. She needs work immediately -- my list of high-priority projects is starting to resemble a paid-per-page Russian novel -- but I'm excited about her potential.

One of the first endeavors will be a haul-out, as she badly needs a bottom job, the rudder has some gelcoat delamination, and most of the seacocks are seized or not up to my safety standards. I'm trying to decide what to do for the bottom job: the old layers of bottom paint look pretty sad, and I'm strongly considering Coppercoat, so it's tempting to soda blast. And if I soda blast, it's tempting to apply an epoxy barrier coat while the gel is exposed. On the other hand, I'm tempted to kick the significant expense down the road and just slather on some cheap antifouling until the next haul-out. Advice welcome. Have any of you experienced blistering? If so, what have you done about that? Are there any Rafikis out there with barrier coats?

Also, do any of you have tips on how to access the packing gland? It appears accessible by climbing down into the lazarette, but I haven't tried it yet and it seems seriously _in there_.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Congrats on the new (old) boat keelbasa. You must have one of the very last ones made -- maybe the last? I've always heard there "about 50" Rafiki's built. Mine is hull #14.

I feel your pain about accessing the gland. It's in a ridiculous location. I can only access it by laying flat in the port-side sail locker and reaching down. Even then it's a stretch. 

I've never used Coppercoat. Some people love it, some seem to regret it. I'd do a lot of research before going that route. I'm sure a barrier coat would be fine. I've not done it on my Rafiki, but have on a previous boat. Rafiki's aren't known (to my knowledge) to suffer much blistering. 

BTW, I have blueprints which I can share digitally via Dropbox. I'll need your email address, so if you want them, just send me a PM so I can link you up.


----------



## Joey Smith

Hi Guys, thought I would start to get involved with Rafiki.
Bought Harmless about 1 yr ago now.
Lot of updates. Mast coming down in several months for complete redo.
Hauled 3 months ago and complete seacock and bottom redo with Trinidad.
Luckily I work at a Marina in Marathon, Fl.
Access to all the fun stuff.
I am the canvas guy, so complete redo so for all of that.

3 months ago I walk back to the dock to get a tool for the shop and someone yelled out.
Joey, your boat looks funny, as i walked up my cat was looking at me funny.
I knew instantly, boat was knee deep inside, yelled help and had 10 guys rescuing me.
Busted freakin thru hull forward. Snapped right off at base inside.
Plugged and hauled within hours.
Hosed down for hours and pumped.
Lost personal stuff. Isuzu 60 engine saved. thank god.
More pics to follow.
Anyway, thx Mike for blue prints awile ago.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Joey Smith said:


> Hi Guys, thought I would start to get involved with Rafiki.
> Bought Harmless about 1 yr ago now.
> Lot of updates. Mast coming down in several months for complete redo.
> Hauled 3 months ago and complete seacock and bottom redo with Trinidad.
> Luckily I work at a Marina in Marathon, Fl.
> Access to all the fun stuff.
> I am the canvas guy, so complete redo so for all of that.
> 
> 3 months ago I walk back to the dock to get a tool for the shop and someone yelled out.
> Joey, your boat looks funny, as i walked up my cat was looking at me funny.
> I knew instantly, boat was knee deep inside, yelled help and had 10 guys rescuing me.
> Busted freakin thru hull forward. Snapped right off at base inside.
> Plugged and hauled within hours.
> Hosed down for hours and pumped.
> Lost personal stuff. Isuzu 60 engine saved. thank god.
> More pics to follow.
> Anyway, thx Mike for blue prints awile ago.


That's a scary story Joey. So glad you were able to save her. As we know, given how deep the bilge is on our Rafikis, being knee-deep in water means she's WAAAAY down. 

Do you know how the thruhull got damaged? We have one in the forward cabin, accessed through the sole hatch. Was once used for water intake for the head. I've sealed it off (but not removed it) since we've switched to a composting head. 

Anyway, very glad you managed to save her. Hope the damage wasn't too great.


----------



## Joey Smith

MikeOReilly said:


> That's a scary story Joey. So glad you were able to save her. As we know, given how deep the bilge is on our Rafikis, being knee-deep in water means she's WAAAAY down.
> 
> Do you know how the thruhull got damaged? We have one in the forward cabin, accessed through the sole hatch. Was once used for water intake for the head. I've sealed it off (but not removed it) since we've switched to a composting head.
> 
> Anyway, very glad you managed to save her. Hope the damage wasn't too great.


Mike it was a thru hull that was under the very 1st sole hatch. Mine was connected for overboard discharge. 
When i rescued boat here in Marathon, I knew that it needed to be done with all of them.
"Harmless" decided it needed to be done b4 i wanted to do it.
So, she has all new big and shiny Groco thru hulls. Ball valve type.

I even installed larger ones for the cockpit drains. 2in.
Let me tell u guys, it you havent seen how thick the hull is. It will put a smile on your face.
People in the yard would walk over and shake their head at how thick this boat is.

Becuz of thick build in and out. With fast response with marina crew. The boat suffered no damage.
Plus, spraying inside for at least solid hour, she is good.
Seawater was inside maybe 30 minutes total.
Here is pic of corroded thruhull. And Harmless after painting.


----------



## keelbasa

MikeOReilly said:


> Congrats on the new (old) boat keelbasa. You must have one of the very last ones made -- maybe the last? I've always heard there "about 50" Rafiki's built. Mine is hull #14.
> 
> I feel your pain about accessing the gland. It's in a ridiculous location. I can only access it by laying flat in the port-side sail locker and reaching down. Even then it's a stretch.
> 
> I've never used Coppercoat. Some people love it, some seem to regret it. I'd do a lot of research before going that route. I'm sure a barrier coat would be fine. I've not done it on my Rafiki, but have on a previous boat. Rafiki's aren't known (to my knowledge) to suffer much blistering.
> 
> BTW, I have blueprints which I can share digitally via Dropbox. I'll need your email address, so if you want them, just send me a PM so I can link you up.


Yes, I'm told she's the very last! Kind of fun. She's a whole lot of project for a first-time boat owner, but I'm very excited.

I managed to get more acquainted with the engine compartment today, and I now understand the packing gland to be doable... looking at it from above the stern cockpit locker previously, it seemed totally infeasible! I've more or less decided to proceed with a more traditional bottom job for now, but might end up doing the soda blast + barrier + coppercoat down the road.

My current project is replacing the electrical system. Almost all of it, from scratch. To be honest, I wasn't expecting that to be such an urgent necessity, but after just a day working on the boat I concluded I would not feel comfortable exposing any crew to the fire hazard presented by decades of jury rigging by a few different owners. For the first couple days surveying and excavating wires I was enumerating every swear word in the dictionary, but I've mostly managed to get to the acceptance stage. I'm not just talking about wires running under the sole, which can be okay even though it's not my style. I'm talking a rats nest of unfused wires directly connected to the battery terminals, at least three of which were cut at the ends with bare copper exposed to the myriad short-circuit opportunities in the bilge. I'm talking 12-foot runs of 12awg from a 100A alternator. I'm talking spade terminals corroded so much they fall apart with the push of a thumb, right next to a propane hose that was tightly kinked within an inch of a clamped fitting. I'm talking bare copper ground strap corroded and displaced so badly that it's an inch away from shorting on the positive terminal of the starter motor. Today I found a PL-259 connector crimped onto unshielded wire that superficially looks thick enough to be coax, which is not really a safety hazard unless used for SSB, so finding that was a delightful comic relief. This process was humbling, too: it is a reminder of the expansive range of skills needed to keep a boat in safe operating condition, many of which I'm totally novice. So I expect to think of this electrical project in the future, as a reminder to ask for help even when I don't think I need it, when it comes time to work on other parts of the boat that lean on skills less familiar to me.

Unfortunately I've also found that some of the galvanic bonding was disconnected, which redoubles my interest in just replacing all the thru-hulls and seacocks. Another Rafiki 37 owner in my marina is very fond of the original seacocks, saying they're almost indefinitely serviceable, but I'm not sure I can find in myself enough trust for them. And I think I prefer the design of more modern ball valves. What do others think about the original seacocks?

I have a couple electrical layout questions for other R37 owners: What kind of battery banks do you have, and where do you keep them? Where is your main switch panel located? If you're fond of how your electrical is done, would you mind sharing some photos? My batteries currently take up the locker under the starboard settee, but I'm considering relocating them under the quarter berth, perhaps glassing in a little battery platform for them to rest on. That would be free up space under the settee, which is more convenient storage than the space under the quarter berth, and it would significantly reduce the cable length between the batteries and engine. The switch panel is just under the companionway, and I'm thinking about relocating that to the bulkhead between quarter berth and nav table.


----------



## MikeOReilly

keelbasa said:


> I have a couple electrical layout questions for other R37 owners: What kind of battery banks do you have, and where do you keep them? Where is your main switch panel located? If you're fond of how your electrical is done, would you mind sharing some photos? My batteries currently take up the locker under the starboard settee, but I'm considering relocating them under the quarter berth, perhaps glassing in a little battery platform for them to rest on. That would be free up space under the settee, which is more convenient storage than the space under the quarter berth, and it would significantly reduce the cable length between the batteries and engine. The switch panel is just under the companionway, and I'm thinking about relocating that to the bulkhead between quarter berth and nav table.


Most of my Spartan-style thruhulls/sea cocks are still the original. They seem very stout and in good shape, although I do need to work them and probably need to do a proper servicing on some. 

I feel your pain about the electrical. On my previous boat I eneded up doing a complete rewiring job. I began the task thinking I'd just do a few curcuits, but ended up doing it all. It turned out to be a much bigger job that I originally expected, but it was wonderful once it was done. 

My batteries are housed under the stbd settee, as yours currently are. I've considered doing as you plan, although I wonder if placing all that weight further aft would be detrimental to the hull balance and increase the tendency to hobbyhorse in the right seas. 

My panel is original, and in the same location under the companion way. It's old, but still functions fine, so I'm not in a rush to change it. I do have nav instruments and radio at the nav station, all run to it's own junction/fuse box. I've mounted my solar and wind controllers on the bulkhead facing aft towards the quarter berth.


----------



## keelbasa

MikeOReilly said:


> My batteries are housed under the stbd settee, as yours currently are. I've considered doing as you plan, although I wonder if placing all that weight further aft would be detrimental to the hull balance and increase the tendency to hobbyhorse in the right seas.


Interesting point. 400 Ah house bank + a decent service battery, all AGM, should weigh about 300 pounds. That's probably less than 1% of the laden displacement, though it is a fair bit aft like you mentioned. 300 pounds is equivalent to about 42 gallons of diesel, and the aft fuel tanks have a center of mass that is (to my very rough memory of the layout) roughly 2/3 as far as the quarter berth from amidships. Does the boat hobby-horse when both aft diesel tanks are full and the fore diesel tank is empty?


----------



## MikeOReilly

keelbasa said:


> Interesting point. 400 Ah house bank + a decent service battery, all AGM, should weigh about 300 pounds. That's probably less than 1% of the laden displacement, though it is a fair bit aft like you mentioned. 300 pounds is equivalent to about 42 gallons of diesel, and the aft fuel tanks have a center of mass that is (to my very rough memory of the layout) roughly 2/3 as far as the quarter berth from amidships. Does the boat hobby-horse when both aft diesel tanks are full and the fore diesel tank is empty?


My boat has two diesel tanks. Main one is near midships, slightly aft, runs centre-line and then to port. My forward tank is smaller, pretty much centre-line, but this one is decommissioned on my boat. My water tank is on the port side mid-ships. 

My boat mostly rides well in various seas but I find we can hobbyhorse if we get into seas with steep waves of about a metre, with wavelengths just shorter than our LWL (~32 feet or ~9.5 m). I can't say I've noticed any connection to how full the tank is. 

I really don't know if moving the battery weight aft under the quarter berth would make any difference. You're correct about the displacement. My Rafiki rang in at 30,000# loaded (as measured by a crane). It's just a consideration.

I'd love to hear from other owners regarding location of their battery banks.


----------



## keelbasa

Well, I roughed in a platform for some batteries under the quarter berth and the batteries fit in there nice and snug. Much shorter wire run to the high-current components, yay!

With rain giving me an impromptu deck leak check, doing some deck core work is my new top priority. I expect to replace basically the whole deck core, but will do so in sections starting with the most key load bearing components. Who here has done a core replacement by the shroud chain plates? I'm interested in knowing if there are any snags I should be aware of before taking a saw to the deck.


----------



## keelbasa

Many thanks to Mike for blueprints! They helped me know what I'm getting into. Notably, they alerted me to some asbestos to manage carefully around the shroud chainplates. I might just cut out the whole section around them when that time comes. In the meantime I'll probably just scrape out as much of the soggy core as I can around the resin-filled void (or unfilled void, in the case of one of Kaia's!)


----------



## cfinn

keelbasa said:


> Good luck! I thought about putting in an offer on one that is almost certainly the same that you're negotiating, but I'm struggling to find budget for the hefty upfront costs to outfit her to sail down the coast to my home base near San Francisco...
> 
> While I wait my turn: would anyone down here in California be generous enough to show off their Rafiki to me? I've toured one and fell in love with its layout enough for the 37 to be the top of my shopping list, but I haven't sailed one yet. So sailing with one of you would be especially sweet, but it would even be nice to see one at the dock to get a sense of how other people set theirs up / use the space.


Happy to show hull # 26. Normally in Point Richmond, and will be there soon again, but currently at Coyote Point in San Mateo. 

I was also going to ask to check out other Rafiki 37s in the area. I'd be up for joining in on a tour if other owners don't mind. I believe there are a few in Alameda, as well.


----------



## keelbasa

I am in the market for a few major custom items that may benefit from some economy of scale if other Rafiki 37 owners want to check these off their to-do list. Is anyone interested in doing a group buy --- or group build --- on any of these items?

Urgently (i.e. this week or so), I need to commission the welding of a new backstay chainplate and two new boomkin whisker stay chainplates.
Also urgently (ideally within the next few weeks), I intend to design and fabricate external shroud chainplates. On that note, can anyone share photos of their external chainplates to help give me ideas?
Eventually (next couple years), I want a new rudder. Mine is fine for now, but it's delaminating in ways that I believe will be a challenge to repair well. So I'll probably want to replace it before doing significant offshore trips.

After working basically full-time on the boat since buying her, I've succeeded in getting # 55 hauled out for the first time in 13 years. Happily, the hull is in fine shape save for some blistering that will be straightforward to repair.

I'm now in the process of replacing all its thru-hulls. One thru-hull, serving as the engine raw water intake, was severely corroded. Unfortunately I didn't think to take photos while I was excavating it, but I did snap a photo of the first inspection "scrape" that made me scream a little. About 3/4 of the bronze had turned into chalk that flaked off with mild pressure applied with one hand. This was the first thru-hull I decided to pull, so it's ironic that all the rest looked more or less fine. But I'll be glad to have them all taken care of! After going back and forth between bronze and composite replacement fittings and seacocks, and seeing significant tradeoffs either way, I've ordered composite. There's a reason we bought boats made out of fiberglass reinforced plastic, but I admit I will miss the feeling of operating an old bronze valve.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Hi Keelbasa, I don't have any needs for parts right now, but here are a couple of pics of our external chainplates. I've never seen another Rafiki with our setup. Hope this helps.


----------



## alctel

Hey everyone, 

Just bought a Rafiki 37. A bit of an oddity as she's the only one built in Canada - the original owner bought the plans and then had the boat constructed by his construction workers in their yard (he owned the company). Because of this, she's a bit different inside to other boats, as well as having aluminum tanks instead of iron and larger fuel tanks (170 gallons apparently).

At some point the boomkin was also removed and the backstays attached to the rear of the cockpit, the boom was also cut down.

My first question is, what sail plans do people run? The sails are a bit battered so I am thinking about just replacing them all. The Yankee on the Furler seems pretty small and I'm wondering if anyone's replaced them with a bigger Genoa... Although this may be just my sloop background talking!


----------



## alctel

I created a rafiki 37 facebook group - Rafiki 37 Sailboats | Facebook


----------



## MikeOReilly

Sounds good. Unfortunately I don't do FB, but I'm sure it will be good.


----------

